# Il problema sta tutto nel fatto che ...



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

... non riesco più a credere in noi due. L'ho scritto, ce l'ho davanti, lo leggo, mi fa male ma so che è vero.
Mi sono ripetuta mille volte i motivi per cui dovrei tornare ad avere fiducia, mille volte mi sono spronata a provarci. Ci ho provato, non ci riesco. Ogni volta che ci provo mi blocco, per un motivo o per l'altro. E adesso che faccio?


----------



## elena_ (10 Gennaio 2012)

Resta lì.
Non ti muovere.
Ti sembrerà assurdo ma ti capisco.
Ascolta le voci di Sole e di chi, come lei, è sempre lì.
Datti tempo.
E ascoltati.


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non riesco più a credere in noi due. L'ho scritto, ce l'ho davanti, lo leggo, mi fa male ma so che è vero.
> Mi sono ripetuta mille volte i motivi per cui dovrei tornare ad avere fiducia, mille volte mi sono spronata a provarci. Ci ho provato, non ci riesco. Ogni volta che ci provo mi blocco, per un motivo o per l'altro. E adesso che faccio?


Sbri hai voglia di provare a spiegare dove sta il blocco? E' un blocco emozionale o è sfiducia? Intanto ti mando un abbraccio che male non fa.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non riesco più a credere in noi due. L'ho scritto, ce l'ho davanti, lo leggo, mi fa male ma so che è vero.
> Mi sono ripetuta mille volte i motivi per cui dovrei tornare ad avere fiducia, mille volte mi sono spronata a provarci. Ci ho provato, non ci riesco. Ogni volta che ci provo mi blocco, per un motivo o per l'altro. E adesso che faccio?


Ma porca miseria...
Credi in me...
E avrai la vita eterna...
La fonte dell'eterna giovinezza no?:carneval:

Adesso non ti rimane che conoscere te stessa...e di guardare sempre e solo ai fatti.
I fatti quali sono?

Le parole, i gesti...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Che cosa ti spaventa?
Secondo me la ricetta vincente è quella di Sole, poi applicata pure da Stellanuova...prova a vivere per conto tuo per un periodo. 
Credimi se tu pensi...senza di lui non ce la farei, o senza di me lui non ce la farebbe...non ci siamo...

Fai sperimentin...
Sei mesi...un anno...che ne so?

Ma scusa cosa fa lui contro di te? 
Dai non spaventarti...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sbri hai voglia di provare a spiegare dove sta il blocco? E' un blocco emozionale o è sfiducia? Intanto ti mando un abbraccio che male non fa.


Bella domanda... in cima a tutto c'è la paura, ne segue la mancanza di fiducia, direi... poi continuo a sentire una nota stonata, sempre, ma non so da dove viene.


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bella domanda... in cima a tutto c'è la paura, ne segue la mancanza di fiducia, direi... poi continuo a sentire una nota stonata, sempre, ma non so da dove viene.


Paura che ci ricaschi?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Resta lì.
> Non ti muovere.
> Ti sembrerà assurdo ma ti capisco.
> Ascolta le voci di Sole e di chi, come lei, è sempre lì.
> ...


Ferma con le bombe.
Sole non è sempre lì.
Sole se n'è andata, per vedere se riusciva a capire e comprendere.
Poi ha scelto cosa fare.
Poi appunto lui ha cambiato atteggiamento verso di lei...o per lo meno ha chiuso con altre cose...

Ho solo una visione del marito di sole...
Siamo in Vietnam.
C'è la boscaglia.
GLi si dice...occhio che ci sono tutte le trappole, le insidie gli agguati...
Direi che ha provato a vedere cosa succedeva a mettere il piedino in certi posti...e si è ritrovato dentro una gabbia.

Su certi meccanismi...uffa sono così inconsci..e irrazionali...che scava e riscava non si capirà mai perchè ci si casca dentro...
Il problema non è cascarci...ma uscirne...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria...
> Credi in me...
> E avrai la vita eterna...
> La fonte dell'eterna giovinezza no?:carneval:
> ...


Non fa nulla contro di me. Regali, coccole, ma io continuo a sentire la nota stonata. Sai quando hai la sensazione di aver visto qualcosa, non sai bene cosa, ma sai che sarebbe importante definirlo, che non ti deve sfuggire? Hai ragione, dovrei andare via, ogni cellula del mio corpo mi dice che dovrei andare via per un po'... ma non posso, non è fattibile.


----------



## Lostris (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non riesco più a credere in noi due. L'ho scritto, ce l'ho davanti, lo leggo, mi fa male ma so che è vero.
> Mi sono ripetuta mille volte i motivi per cui dovrei tornare ad avere fiducia, mille volte mi sono spronata a provarci. Ci ho provato, non ci riesco. Ogni volta che ci provo mi blocco, per un motivo o per l'altro. E adesso che faccio?


Sbri.. nuovo avatar, nuova consapevolezza?

Sono d'accordo con MK, che forse un punto di partenza è capire le ragioni profonde di quel blocco.
Forse non riesci perchè tenti di ripartire con la fiducia e con te stessa nel rapporto.. avendo come riferimento come era prima, e come eri prima tu.
Ora che vedi il tuo compagno per quello che è, forse stai sottovalutando che anche tu non puoi tornare quella che eri, che anche tu sei cambiata.. e il noi che devi ritrovare è diverso da quello che conoscevi e amavi prima....

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non riesco più a credere in noi due. L'ho scritto, ce l'ho davanti, lo leggo, mi fa male ma so che è vero.
> Mi sono ripetuta mille volte i motivi per cui dovrei tornare ad avere fiducia, mille volte mi sono spronata a provarci. Ci ho provato, non ci riesco. Ogni volta che ci provo mi blocco, per un motivo o per l'altro. E adesso che faccio?


Fortunatamente ci sono tante persone che possono dirti qualcosa molto, molto meglio di me.

Vorrei solo dire che certe cose non le puoi decidere, nè controllarle più di tanto. Non puoi costringerti ad avere fiducia o che, se in realtà non lo senti, non lo vuoi, non lo sai fare.
Datti tempo. Se stai bene, abbastanza bene, resta lì con lui. Se stai male accanto a lui, spostati, o fallo spostare.
Ma non avere fretta. Certe cose hanno bisogno di molto tempo.

Potresti scoprire che il tuo vedervi come coppia rinasce tutto nuovo e vero. Potresti capire che è finita.
Ma una donna come te, credimi, quando è finita davvero, poi capisce cosa vuole fare, e come.

Non fare, per ora. O meglio, fai le cose che ti fanno stare bene. Metti in attesa mentale. Il tuo cervello, i tuoi sentimenti, continueranno a lavorare senza che tu ci pensi in modo attivo. Non sto scherzando. Come un sonno della mente... ed è nel sonno che tante volte vengono le idee più brillanti, le soluzioni più avvincenti...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Paura che ci ricaschi?


No, quella potrebbe essere una paranoia, ma non mi fermerebbe. Io avverto uno sforzo, da parte sua, uno sforzo di impegno e di perseveranza. E se si sforza... non c'è naturalezza. Da qui la nota stonata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fortunatamente ci sono tante persone che possono dirti qualcosa molto, molto meglio di me.
> 
> Vorrei solo dire che certe cose non le puoi decidere, nè controllarle più di tanto. Non puoi costringerti ad avere fiducia o che, se in realtà non lo senti, non lo vuoi, non lo sai fare.
> Datti tempo. Se stai bene, abbastanza bene, resta lì con lui. Se stai male accanto a lui, spostati, o fallo spostare.
> ...


Grazie Nau, non sono una persona molto paziente io, le attese non mi piacciono... ma hai ragione.


----------



## JON (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non riesco più a credere in noi due. L'ho scritto, ce l'ho davanti, lo leggo, mi fa male ma so che è vero.
> Mi sono ripetuta mille volte i motivi per cui dovrei tornare ad avere fiducia, mille volte mi sono spronata a provarci. Ci ho provato, non ci riesco. Ogni volta che ci provo mi blocco, per un motivo o per l'altro. E adesso che faccio?


Non capisco.

Non riesci a recuperare la fiducia necessaria al rapporto che rivorresti?

Oppure avverti l'impulso, represso dalla paura, ad abbandonare questo rapporto, lasciare tuo marito, perchè in cuor tuo senti che ti libereresti di un peso e che hai bisogno di libertà?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, quella potrebbe essere una paranoia, ma non mi fermerebbe. Io avverto uno sforzo, da parte sua, uno sforzo di impegno e di perseveranza. E se si sforza... non c'è naturalezza. Da qui la nota stonata.


Ma porco can...si sente colpevole no?
Sapessi io che occhi supplici ti so fare...quando capisco che mi hai sgamato...
Poi ovvio per due giorni rigo dritto...
Ma poi...torno...

Tu digli...senti non occorre che fai tutti questi atti strani...conosci te stesso e non rompere il cazzo a me no?

Che mi fai venire il latte alle calcagna...

Tenti che adesso parte la storia che lui è appiccicoso...no?


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, quella potrebbe essere una paranoia, ma non mi fermerebbe. Io avverto uno sforzo, da parte sua, uno sforzo di impegno e di perseveranza. E se si sforza... non c'è naturalezza. Da qui la nota stonata.


Difficile perdonare.
Ma perdonarsi, pure. Difficile che una persona davvero consapevole di avere fatto un torto, di avere fatto soffrire la persona amata, riesca a dimenticarselo anche solo per un attimo.
Sbri, anche tu ci pensi. Il tradimento è ancora assieme a voi. Forse è solo questo. La nota stonata.
Lui si impegna per essere il tuo compagno.. sforzo, mancanza di naturalezza... se fosse sempre naturale, scusa se mi permetto, ma potresti arrivare a pensare "come? con tutto il dolore che c'è stato, lui adesso è così tranquillo e sereno?"
Non te lo dico immaginandoti eterna insoddisfatta. E' che quando *siamo* ferite, troviamo il modo di esprimere il nostro disagio qualunque sia l'atteggiamento.
Ci vuole tempo...


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, quella potrebbe essere una paranoia, ma non mi fermerebbe. Io avverto uno sforzo, da parte sua, uno sforzo di impegno e di perseveranza. E se si sforza... non c'è naturalezza. Da qui la nota stonata.


Avverti una nota stonata. Niente naturalezza. Credi stia fingendo? Hai provato a parlargliene direttamente, a spiegargli questa tua sensazione?


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, quella potrebbe essere una paranoia, ma non mi fermerebbe. Io avverto uno sforzo, da parte sua, uno sforzo di impegno e di perseveranza. E se si sforza... non c'è naturalezza. Da qui la nota stonata.


ho capito cosa vuoi dire .ma forse interpreti male l'impegno (un po' forzato)che invece è sintomo della sua volontà a dimostrarti quanto tiene alla salute del vostro rapporto.
l'ansia di essere "perfetto" in questo senso lo rende meno naturale ...è comprensibile.
è una possibilità


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> conosci te stesso e non rompere il cazzo a me no?
> 
> Che mi fai venire il latte alle calcagna...
> 
> Tenti che adesso parte la storia che lui è appiccicoso...no?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: grazie di esistere, mi hai fatto morire... no, non è appiccicoso, ma mi conosce ed è evidente che sono 'impagliata', non sono brava a simulare e non vedo che utilità ne avremmo. Mi cerca e non mi trova, diciamo.


----------



## elena_ (10 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ferma con le bombe.
> Sole non è sempre lì.
> Sole se n'è andata, per vedere se riusciva a capire e comprendere.
> Poi ha scelto cosa fare.
> ...


Intendevo dire che, insomma, dopo tutto il percorso che ha fatto Sole è ancora dentro il suo matrimonio.
E intedevo dire che Sbricio deve darsi tempo e avere pazienza innanzitutto nei confronti di se stessa.
E poi...dai...io non la vedo come una guerriglia, ma piuttosto come un percorso a ostacoli.
In una guerriglia ci sono vinti o vincitori, in un percorso a ostacoli puoi fermarti o ripartire.


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: grazie di esistere, mi hai fatto morire... no, non è appiccicoso, ma mi conosce ed è evidente che sono 'impagliata', non sono brava a simulare e non vedo che utilità ne avremmo. *Mi cerca e non mi trova, diciamo*.


Ma allora la nota stonata sta in te non nel comportamento di lui...


----------



## Diletta (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non riesco più a credere in noi due. L'ho scritto, ce l'ho davanti, lo leggo, mi fa male ma so che è vero.
> Mi sono ripetuta mille volte i motivi per cui dovrei tornare ad avere fiducia, mille volte mi sono spronata a provarci. Ci ho provato, non ci riesco. Ogni volta che ci provo mi blocco, per un motivo o per l'altro. E adesso che faccio?




Sbri, leggi bene quello che ti ha detto Nausicaa, anche secondo me è quello che dovresti ancora fare.
Scusa, ma non ricordo il tempo materiale che è intercorso riguardo alla vostra crisi...forse è ancora troppo poco, anch'io mai avrei pensato che ci volessero tempi così lunghi per potersi lasciare la cosa alle spalle e per vivere decentemente la propria vita.

Anch'io credo ancora molto poco, per non dire niente, in noi, ma sono animata dalla speranza che questa visione possa cambiare e pertanto tengo duro e dò tempo al tempo.
Sono certa che la fiducia sia difficile da riacquistare: la mia nei suoi confronti è ancora ai minimi storici e questo mi fa stare a disagio e mi incupisce spesso anche perché io sono tutto il contrario di quello che sono ora: persona solare e fiduciosa, ma è più forte di me, non ci riesco ancora, quindi non mi forzo più di tanto e lascio me stessa libera di provare le sensazioni che sono in me, pur non piacendomi.
Penso che la fiducia sarà l'ultima cosa ad essere riconquistata: è un processo molto molto lento perché c'è lo spauracchio, sempre presente, della presa in giro e quindi il freno è tirato.
Massima prevenzione....ci si lascia andare poco e di rado...brutto vivere così, sono più che d'accordo, ma fino a che c'è il sentimento va bene anche così, e si va avanti.
In fondo, cosa cambia se aspetti ancora? Viceversa, potrebbe cambiare molto, e anche in peggio.
Penso anch'io che arriverà un giorno, e non sarà lontanissimo, in cui saprai perfettamente cosa vuoi dalla vita e come fare per averlo: potrebbe essere lui come no, ma ne sarai consapevole e tutto ti sarà chiaro.
L'animo si rivela, è solo questione di tempo...
Fino ad allora e fino a quando ci sono tutti quei dubbi non decidere nulla: stai in stand-by.


----------



## Sole (10 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Resta lì.
> Non ti muovere.
> Ti sembrerà assurdo ma ti capisco.
> Ascolta le voci di Sole e di chi, come lei, è sempre lì.
> ...


Grazie Elena per la considerazione che hai di me  ... ma ha ragione il Conte, al 100%. Io non ci sono sempre stata e, a volte, non ci sono neppure adesso, anche se posso dire onestamente di provarci con tutte le mie forze.
A volte mi viene naturale esserci e allora viviamo momenti da favola, come neppure da fidanzati vivevamo. A volte devo allontanarmi bruscamente da lui per potermi riavvicinare e, allora, tutto si complica di nuovo: altro dolore, altri sensi di colpa, altra fatica.

Quello che posso dire a Sbriciolata è che, col tempo, ho acquisito la capacità di vivere il presente senza farmi prendere dall'ansia. Senza chiedermi costantemente a che punto siamo, senza immaginare continuamente come sarà fra due, tre, quattro anni.

Quando c'è un grande amore e il tradimento si colloca lì, nel pieno della fiducia, si vorrebbe che tutto ritornasse come prima e si aspetta come se, magicamente, prima o poi dovesse scattare una molla. Ecco, io credo che la molla non scatterà mai. E che forse, aspettarndo sempre di ritrovare qualcosa di familiare, si rischia di non riconoscere tutto il positivo che c'è nel nuovo.

Per questo ti consiglio di vivere alla giornata mantenendo un atteggiamento aperto nei confronti di tutto ciò che di bello potrà nascere da questa esperienza. Sembra incredibile, ma il positivo c'è anche nel tradimento.


----------



## Sole (10 Gennaio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> lascio me stessa libera di provare le sensazioni che sono in me


Questo è fondamentale. Esprimersi liberamente è l'unico presupposto per potersi informare di ciò che davvero si sta provando.


----------



## Diletta (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie Elena per la considerazione che hai di me  ... ma ha ragione il Conte, al 100%. Io non ci sono sempre stata e, a volte, non ci sono neppure adesso, anche se posso dire onestamente di provarci con tutte le mie forze.
> A volte mi viene naturale esserci e allora viviamo momenti da favola, come neppure da fidanzati vivevamo. A volte devo allontanarmi bruscamente da lui per potermi riavvicinare e, allora, tutto si complica di nuovo: altro dolore, altri sensi di colpa, altra fatica.
> 
> Quello che posso dire a Sbriciolata è che, col tempo, ho acquisito la capacità di vivere il presente senza farmi prendere dall'ansia. Senza chiedermi costantemente a che punto siamo, senza immaginare continuamente come sarà fra due, tre, quattro anni.
> ...



Come hai ragione Sole!
Non tornerà più come prima perché si sta parlando di eventi particolarmente gravosi...cose grosse insomma!
Impossibile ricreare lo stesso tipo di rapporto del prima: è un confine invalicabile.
Ma se si vuole e non ci si impunta, si può cogliere una opportunità interessante che ci viene donata dalla crisi stessa: una porta che si apre su di un mondo nuovo e diverso. La diversità del rapporto non deve spaventarci, ma deve incuriosirci e stimolarci...io la vedo così.
Fatico ancora a staccarmi dalla visione precedente di noi, e non potrebbe essere diverso dopo che tanti anni l'avevano resa "cronica" e "attendibile", ma so che è vitale che io lo faccia e lo facciamo tutti quelli che vivono queste esperienze.
Altrimenti...non se ne esce.
Mettiamoci bene in testa che prima era così, ed ora è diverso, ma diverso non necessariamente significa peggiore.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non riesco più a credere in noi due. L'ho scritto, ce l'ho davanti, lo leggo, mi fa male ma so che è vero.
> Mi sono ripetuta mille volte i motivi per cui dovrei tornare ad avere fiducia, mille volte mi sono spronata a provarci. Ci ho provato, non ci riesco. Ogni volta che ci provo mi blocco, per un motivo o per l'altro. E adesso che faccio?


Non devi credere in voi due, devi credere in te! e non devi leggerti, non devi scriverlo, e non deve farti male.
E non devi ripeterti assolutamente nulla!! 
Devi semplicemente porca paletta non avere nessunissimo pensiero che ti faccia stare male!!! 
Che fai ? cancelli tutto dalla testa, rammenti a te stessa che sei la persona a cui credi in primis e senza quello che hai scritto sopra ti GODI LA VITA.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Gennaio 2012)

Quando stai male, non devi stare qua a scrivere sbri, ognuno di noi interpreta a modo suo quello che si scrive, e tutti hanno una finalità quella di esternarsi si cercando di capire come ti sentie di aiutarti, ma siamo qua perchè in tanti stiamo male, e se adesso stai male, prendi un bicicletta esci trovi qualcuno e liberi la mente prendendoti un caffè con chiunque esso/a sia .
Quando capirai che potrai affrontare il malessere anche qua, e sarai lucida senza bisogno di dover piangere per le sofferenze che conosciamo allora riprenderemo il discorso.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non riesco più a credere in noi due. L'ho scritto, ce l'ho davanti, lo leggo, mi fa male ma so che è vero.
> Mi sono ripetuta mille volte i motivi per cui dovrei tornare ad avere fiducia, mille volte mi sono spronata a provarci. Ci ho provato, non ci riesco. Ogni volta che ci provo mi blocco, per un motivo o per l'altro. E adesso che faccio?



Prova ad arrenderti a questo stato d'animo .....
lascialo entrare completamente e poi liberalo dentro di te....non guardare i suoi sforzi come cosa non naturale ma ascoltali.... 
Io non capisco tutta questa violenza contro se stessi ....
Hai deciso di continare quello che hai cominciato il vero motivo lo sai?
niente dura per sempre
Tutto puo cambiare in meno di un secondo....
e questi cambiamenti o li accetti e vai avanti o li acceti e vai avanti  
Non c'è altra soluzione


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non capisco.
> 
> Non riesci a recuperare la fiducia necessaria al rapporto che rivorresti?
> 
> Oppure avverti l'impulso, represso dalla paura, ad abbandonare questo rapporto, lasciare tuo marito, perchè in cuor tuo senti che ti libereresti di un peso e che hai bisogno di libertà?


No, non sento bisogno di libertà da mio marito, anzi, quando non c'è mi manca. Non riesco a riavere fiducia nel rapporto.


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non sento bisogno di libertà da mio marito, anzi, quando non c'è mi manca. Non riesco a riavere fiducia nel rapporto.


Sbri secondo me hai solo bisogno di tempo..... tanto tempo...non buttarti giù


----------



## free (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non riesco più a credere in noi due. L'ho scritto, ce l'ho davanti, lo leggo, mi fa male ma so che è vero.
> Mi sono ripetuta mille volte i motivi per cui dovrei tornare ad avere fiducia, mille volte mi sono spronata a provarci. Ci ho provato, non ci riesco. Ogni volta che ci provo mi blocco, per un motivo o per l'altro. E adesso che faccio?



io penserei a quanto tempo va avanti questa situazione e cercherei di capire se il tempo trascorso si "adatta" ancora ai miei tempi oppure no
intendo dire: nessuno ti conosce meglio di te stessa, se ti sembra di girare sempre a vuoto e non approdare mai a nulla, forse è il caso di prendere una decisione (è un vero peccato che non ti puoi allontanare per un po')

che bella che sei, ti dona il verde


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> * E che forse, aspettarndo sempre di ritrovare qualcosa di familiare, si rischia di non riconoscere tutto il positivo che c'è nel nuovo.
> *
> Per questo ti consiglio di vivere alla giornata mantenendo un atteggiamento aperto nei confronti di tutto ciò che di bello potrà nascere da questa esperienza. *Sembra incredibile, ma il positivo c'è anche nel tradimento*.



:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ma allora la nota stonata sta in te non nel comportamento di lui...


sì, può essere che la nota stonata sia in me, nei miei dubbi, nelle domande a cui non sono riuscita a dare risposta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie Elena per la considerazione che hai di me  ... ma ha ragione il Conte, al 100%. Io non ci sono sempre stata e, a volte, non ci sono neppure adesso, anche se posso dire onestamente di provarci con tutte le mie forze.
> A volte mi viene naturale esserci e allora viviamo momenti da favola, come neppure da fidanzati vivevamo. A volte devo allontanarmi bruscamente da lui per potermi riavvicinare e, allora, tutto si complica di nuovo: altro dolore, altri sensi di colpa, altra fatica.
> 
> Quello che posso dire a Sbriciolata è che, col tempo, ho acquisito la capacità di vivere il presente senza farmi prendere dall'ansia. Senza chiedermi costantemente a che punto siamo, senza immaginare continuamente come sarà fra due, tre, quattro anni.
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Infatti forse a far nascere questa nota stonata è stata proprio un'esplosione di progettualità da parte sua... cerco di spiegarmi meglio: io ero nello stato d'animo di vivere quello che capitava, vedere che piega prendevano le cose e tirare le somme tra qualche mese, senza troppe aspettative, abbiamo preso una batosta, vediamo se passa, se riusciamo a rimetterci in piedi. Invece partono mille progetti, tra l'altro addirittura cerca di convincermi a comprare una nuova casa... la nostra è nuova, ha 4 anni e abbiamo ancora una bella fetta di mutuo da pagare, siamo in una zona comodissima per noi e i ragazzi... e non mi sembra questo il momento sinceramente per progetti a lungo termine. Ed oltre a questo, altre 1000 cose da mettere in cantiere, tutte più piccole chiaramente, mi hanno dato l'idea dello 'sforzarsi'.


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, può essere che la nota stonata sia in me, nei miei dubbi, nelle domande a cui non sono riuscita a dare risposta.


Presumo che tuo marito non riesca a rispondere alle tue domande, o meglio, non riesca a rispondere come tu vorresti. 
Quanto tempo è passato dalla scoperta del tradimento? Il tuo thread mi ha fatto tornare indietro nel mio passato e ho avuto una sensazione di freddo al cuore. Non volevo chiedere perchè dentro di me sapevo che la linea di confine era già stata oltrepassata. Ma non ho avuto il coraggio di guardare e ho fatto finta di nulla, stringendo i denti, pensando che prima o poi sarebbe passata. Il non agire porta ansia e l'ansia crea angoscia. Sbri forse è arrivato il momento di fermarsi un po' e di pensare a te. A quello che vuoi tu. Lo ami ancora quest'uomo? Non quello che fa (e mi sembra che si stia impegnando a ricostruire) ma quello che è, adesso. Senza amore ci si può accontentare, ma non mi sembri donna che si accontenta...


----------



## Diletta (10 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Non devi credere in voi due, devi credere in te! e non devi leggerti, non devi scriverlo, e non deve farti male.
> E non devi ripeterti assolutamente nulla!!
> Devi semplicemente porca paletta non avere nessunissimo pensiero che ti faccia stare male!!!
> Che fai ? cancelli tutto dalla testa, rammenti a te stessa che sei la persona a cui credi in primis e senza quello che hai scritto sopra ti GODI LA VITA.





Claudio. ha detto:


> Quando stai male, non devi stare qua a scrivere sbri, ognuno di noi interpreta a modo suo quello che si scrive, e tutti hanno una finalità quella di esternarsi si cercando di capire come ti sentie di aiutarti, ma siamo qua perchè in tanti stiamo male, e se adesso stai male, prendi un bicicletta esci trovi qualcuno e liberi la mente prendendoti un caffè con chiunque esso/a sia .
> Quando capirai che potrai affrontare il malessere anche qua, e sarai lucida senza bisogno di dover piangere per le sofferenze che conosciamo allora riprenderemo il discorso.




Claudio, porti il vento dell'ottimismo e della voglia di vivere!!!
Ma lo sai anche tu che dipende poco da noi non avere in testa nessun pensiero malefico.
...cancellare tutto dalla testa: è una parola!!!
Forse dipende proprio dai tempi di ognuno di noi: un qualcosa che scatta all'improvviso e ci permette di vedere le cose in modo sereno e ottimista.
A te è scattato quel qualcosa...
Comunque, hai ragione sul forum: spesso non allevia perché è un concentrato di malinconie che si percepiscono soprattutto quando si sta molto male e l'animo può scalfirsi, anche se le finalità di chi scrive sono sempre buone.
Ma è un richiamo spesso irresistibile....


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Quando stai male, non devi stare qua a scrivere sbri, ognuno di noi interpreta a modo suo quello che si scrive, e tutti hanno una finalità quella di esternarsi si cercando di capire come ti sentie di aiutarti, ma siamo qua perchè in tanti stiamo male, e se adesso stai male, prendi un bicicletta esci trovi qualcuno e liberi la mente prendendoti un caffè con chiunque esso/a sia .
> Quando capirai che potrai affrontare il malessere anche qua, e sarai lucida senza bisogno di dover piangere per le sofferenze che conosciamo allora riprenderemo il discorso.


Grazie fratellino, ma non mi 'imparanoio' stando qui. Anzi... mi aiuta perchè se mi confronto non rimugino. Non sto piangendo, sai? Ti dico sinceramente: mi sto preoccupando di e per me stessa in questo momento, non sto rivangando le sensazioni dei mesi passati.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Presumo che tuo marito non riesca a rispondere alle tue domande, o meglio, non riesca a rispondere come tu vorresti.
> Quanto tempo è passato dalla scoperta del tradimento? Il tuo thread mi ha fatto tornare indietro nel mio passato e ho avuto una sensazione di freddo al cuore. Non volevo chiedere perchè dentro di me sapevo che la linea di confine era già stata oltrepassata. Ma non ho avuto il coraggio di guardare e ho fatto finta di nulla, stringendo i denti, pensando che prima o poi sarebbe passata. Il non agire porta ansia e l'ansia crea angoscia. Sbri forse è arrivato il momento di fermarsi un po' e di pensare a te. A quello che vuoi tu. Lo ami ancora quest'uomo? Non quello che fa (e mi sembra che si stia impegnando a ricostruire) ma quello che è, adesso. Senza amore ci si può accontentare, ma non mi sembri donna che si accontenta...


da quando l'ho messo con le spalle al muro sono passati 6 mesi. I primi mesi ero così delusa e arrabbiata da non riuscire a capire se lo amavo ancora. Adesso non ho dubbi: io lo amo. Ma questo non basta e hai ragione, non ci penso neppure ad accontentarmi. Non sono più arrabbiata con lui, o almeno lo sono molto meno, ma se non riesco di nuovo ad avere fiducia in noi due, non potrò mai più essere me stessa. Mi sa che sia la delusione, non la rabbia, la belva più difficile da ammansire: mi fa molto più male il ricordo di lui che continuava a negare rispetto a quello provato nel leggere i messaggi che si mandavano o quelli che la signora mi invia periodicamente tutt'oggi. C'è un'incongruenza enorme tra l'ostinarsi ad ingannare una persona per mesi e dopo pochi giorni giurare di amarla che non mi ha mai convinto. Ripeto, se avessi potuto sarei andata via, ho stretto i denti per i figli.


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> da quando l'ho messo con le spalle al muro sono passati 6 mesi. I primi mesi ero così delusa e arrabbiata da non riuscire a capire se lo amavo ancora. Adesso non ho dubbi: io lo amo. Ma questo non basta e hai ragione, non ci penso neppure ad accontentarmi. Non sono più arrabbiata con lui, o almeno lo sono molto meno, ma se non riesco di nuovo ad avere fiducia in noi due, non potrò mai più essere me stessa. Mi sa che sia la delusione, non la rabbia, la belva più difficile da ammansire: mi fa molto più male il ricordo di lui che continuava a negare rispetto a quello provato nel leggere i messaggi che si mandavano o *quelli che la signora mi invia periodicamente tutt'oggi*. C'è un'incongruenza enorme tra l'ostinarsi ad ingannare una persona per mesi e dopo pochi giorni giurare di amarla che non mi ha mai convinto. Ripeto, se avessi potuto sarei andata via, ho stretto i denti per i figli.



 ancora????????? ......... 'zzo vuole?


----------



## The Cheater (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non riesco più a credere in noi due. L'ho scritto, ce l'ho davanti, lo leggo, mi fa male ma so che è vero.
> Mi sono ripetuta mille volte i motivi per cui dovrei tornare ad avere fiducia, mille volte mi sono spronata a provarci. Ci ho provato, non ci riesco. Ogni volta che ci provo mi blocco, per un motivo o per l'altro. E adesso che faccio?


pensa che io la vivo esattamente all'opposto: discreta fiducia per il futuro, totale apatia per l'attuale presente che tra l'altro sembra non voglia mai tramutarsi in futuro...

goditi i momenti buoni se ce li hai...non pensare troppo al dopo...il credere e l'avere fiducia, non sono cose sulle quali ragionare o cercare risposte...ti godi il presente, o a secondo dei casi soffri nel presente, e poi ti svegli una mattina dove senza chiederti nulla hai già le risposte: SI, MI FIDO...oppure...NO, ADDIO!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Prova ad arrenderti a questo stato d'animo .....
> lascialo entrare completamente e poi liberalo dentro di te....non guardare i suoi sforzi come cosa non naturale ma ascoltali....
> Io non capisco tutta questa violenza contro se stessi ....
> Hai deciso di continare quello che hai cominciato il vero motivo lo sai?
> ...


E' verissimo, nulla dura per sempre. La violenza contro se stessi non la capisco neppure io, ti spiego perchè: più volte io ho ipotizzato la separazione, ipotizzato, non minacciato, e ogni volta ho ribadito che la mia intenzione era quella di accordarmi con lui per ogni aspetto, nel caso. Ma credo che questo per lui sarebbe un fallimento inaccettabile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ancora????????? ......... 'zzo vuole?


ma poveretta... non lo sa neppure lei...


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma poveretta... non lo sa neppure lei...


.....annamo bene annamo...... proprio bene!


comunque tesoro, tornando a parlare seriamente, 6 mesi possono sembrare tanti ma in realtà sono pochi per "riconquistare" almeno in parte quella fiducia che ora ti manca.
vivi alla giornata, goditi le cose belle che ti da tuo marito senza forzare gli eventi.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> pensa che io la vivo esattamente all'opposto: discreta fiducia per il futuro, totale apatia per l'attuale presente che tra l'altro sembra non voglia mai tramutarsi in futuro...
> 
> goditi i momenti buoni se ce li hai...non pensare troppo al dopo...il credere e l'avere fiducia, non sono cose sulle quali ragionare o cercare risposte...ti godi il presente, o a secondo dei casi soffri nel presente, e poi ti svegli una mattina dove senza chiederti nulla hai già le risposte: SI, MI FIDO...oppure...NO, ADDIO!!!


E' quello che sto cercando di fare, ma ....  Tieni presente che io ho una situazione diversa dalla tua, ho due figli per rispetto dei quali devo essere equilibrata e serena. Non è bello quando ti guardano e ti chiedono cosa ti succede... già la crisi l'hanno avvertita l'anno scorso, mi hanno visto dimagrire, con gli occhi gonfi al mattino e, per quanto si possa cercare di tenerli fuori, so che hanno sofferto anche loro. Per cui per me è impossibile pensare di svegliarmi al mattino e stravolgere con la mia anche le loro vite, per questo mi devo porre mille domande.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> .....annamo bene annamo...... proprio bene!
> 
> 
> comunque tesoro, tornando a parlare seriamente, 6 mesi possono sembrare tanti ma in realtà sono pochi per "riconquistare" almeno in parte quella fiducia che ora ti manca.
> vivi alla giornata, goditi le cose belle che ti da tuo marito senza forzare gli eventi.....


Ecco, se almeno non me li forzasse lui...


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco, *se almeno non me li forzasse lui*...


diglielo! fagli capire che cosi per te è peggio....vedrai che capirà!


----------



## The Cheater (10 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> diglielo! fagli capire che cosi per te è peggio....vedrai che capirà!


dovrebbe essere lui a capire i tempi e i modi...anche se mi rendo conto che a secondo dei punti di vista, 6 mesi possono sembrare pochi ma anche tantissimi...

ci vuole sempre la naturalezza...se la sua attualmente è essere freddina che sia freddina...ma se senti l'istinto di dire o fare determinate cose e ti freni per prudenza o solo perchè non ci sei più abituata sbagli...

...predico bene ma razzolo male io...sono mesi che mi sento quasi inibito da mia moglie...normalmente non sento la necessità di fare nulla di speciale per lei, ma quelle volte che sento qualcosa mi freno...eppure si deve far perdonare veramente poco da me, mentre io ne avrei...eccome...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dovrebbe essere lui a capire i tempi e i modi...anche se mi rendo conto che a secondo dei punti di vista, 6 mesi possono sembrare pochi ma anche tantissimi...
> 
> ci vuole sempre la naturalezza...se la sua attualmente è essere freddina che sia freddina...ma se senti l'istinto di dire o fare determinate cose e ti freni per prudenza o solo perchè non ci sei più abituata sbagli...
> 
> ...predico bene ma razzolo male io...sono mesi che mi sento quasi inibito da mia moglie...normalmente non sento la necessità di fare nulla di speciale per lei, ma quelle volte che sento qualcosa mi freno...eppure si deve far perdonare veramente poco da me, mentre io ne avrei...eccome...


e allora perchè freni?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie Elena per la considerazione che hai di me  ... ma ha ragione il Conte, al 100%. Io non ci sono sempre stata e, a volte, non ci sono neppure adesso, anche se posso dire onestamente di provarci con tutte le mie forze.
> A volte mi viene naturale esserci e allora viviamo momenti da favola, come neppure da fidanzati vivevamo. A volte devo allontanarmi bruscamente da lui per potermi riavvicinare e, allora, tutto si complica di nuovo: altro dolore, altri sensi di colpa, altra fatica.
> 
> Quello che posso dire a Sbriciolata è che, col tempo, ho acquisito la capacità di vivere il presente senza farmi prendere dall'ansia. Senza chiedermi costantemente a che punto siamo, senza immaginare continuamente come sarà fra due, tre, quattro anni.
> ...


Mettevelo bene in testa ragazzi, il conte, come sempre ha ragione...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Già me lo immagino il patacca annoiato...che dice...anche la nota stonata c'è oggi nel forum...chissà cosa ci potrà capitare ancora? 
Vieni a vedere Lothar...il muro del pianto


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sbri.. nuovo avatar, nuova consapevolezza?
> 
> Sono d'accordo con MK, che forse un punto di partenza è capire le ragioni profonde di quel blocco.
> Forse non riesci perchè tenti di ripartire con la fiducia e con te stessa nel rapporto.. avendo come riferimento come era prima, e come eri prima tu.
> ...


Nuovo avatar perchè... quello di prima era troppo incazzoso. Consapevolezza... boh? Grazie per l'abbraccio, ricambio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mettevelo bene in testa ragazzi, il conte, come sempre ha ragione...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Già me lo immagino il patacca annoiato...che dice...anche la nota stonata c'è oggi nel forum...chissà cosa ci potrà capitare ancora?
> Vieni a vedere Lothar...il muro del pianto


già fatto, già cazziata.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Come hai ragione Sole!
> Non tornerà più come prima perché si sta parlando di eventi particolarmente gravosi...cose grosse insomma!
> Impossibile ricreare lo stesso tipo di rapporto del prima: è un confine invalicabile.
> Ma se si vuole e non ci si impunta, si può cogliere una opportunità interessante che ci viene donata dalla crisi stessa: una porta che si apre su di un mondo nuovo e diverso. La diversità del rapporto non deve spaventarci, ma deve incuriosirci e stimolarci...io la vedo così.
> ...


Quando sei così perspicace...dio se mi piaci!
Vero la crisi è una possibilità aperta no?
Bisogna andare oltre...
Ok...mi ha tradito...e adesso cosa faccio lo copo? Eh?

Proprio stamattina parlavo con una tizia...che mi diceva...che da quando le è crollato il mondo in testa...si sente più libera di fare come crede eh?
E se lui si lamenta lei dice...zitto...non siamo più quelli di prima...altrimenti aria!

Gli dei sono caduti dal piedistallo..
Ora sono dei comuni mortali no?


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dovrebbe essere lui a capire i tempi e i modi...anche se mi rendo conto che a secondo dei punti di vista, 6 mesi possono sembrare pochi ma anche tantissimi...ci vuole sempre la naturalezza...se la sua attualmente è essere freddina che sia freddina...ma se senti l'istinto di dire o fare determinate cose e ti freni per prudenza o solo perchè non ci sei più abituata sbagli......predico bene ma razzolo male io...sono mesi che mi sento quasi inibito da mia moglie...normalmente non sento la necessità di fare nulla di speciale per lei, ma quelle volte che sento qualcosa mi freno...eppure si deve far perdonare veramente poco da me, mentre io ne avrei...eccome...


ma vedi non sempre ci sta dall'altra parte "capisce" e rispetta i nostri tempi....

io per esempio quando scoprii il primo tradimento del mio ex mi sono presa i miei tempi per ridargli fiducia: di contro mi sono resa conto che lui avrebbe voluto che tutto tornasse come prima subito, che avrei dovuto lasciarmi tutto alla spalle... (forse perchè era lui quello che doveva essere perdonato)

ti assicuro che 6 mesi sono pochi...... 

per quantro riguarda il tuo caso? impara a seguire anche tu l'istinto....


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Come hai ragione Sole!
> Non tornerà più come prima perché si sta parlando di eventi particolarmente gravosi...cose grosse insomma!
> *Impossibile ricreare lo stesso tipo di rapporto del prima*: è un confine invalicabile.
> Ma se si vuole e non ci si impunta, si può cogliere una opportunità interessante che ci viene donata dalla crisi stessa: una porta che si apre su di un mondo nuovo e diverso. La diversità del rapporto non deve spaventarci, ma deve incuriosirci e stimolarci...io la vedo così.
> ...


Sai che cosa mi hai fatto venire in mente? Gliel'ho detto... e non l'ha presa affatto bene, un'altra cosa che mi ha fatto pensare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> io penserei a quanto tempo va avanti questa situazione e cercherei di capire se il tempo trascorso si "adatta" ancora ai miei tempi oppure no
> intendo dire: nessuno ti conosce meglio di te stessa, se ti sembra di girare sempre a vuoto e non approdare mai a nulla, forse è il caso di prendere una decisione (è un vero peccato che non ti puoi allontanare per un po')
> 
> che bella che sei, ti dona il verde


Grazie cara.  Per quanto riguarda i tempi, non lo so... ho pensato di far passare le feste, adesso penso di aspettare ancora, nella speranza di non sentire più la stonatura, ma non saprei dire per quanto tempo posso continuare a dirmi: domani mi sveglierò e non avrò paura che ciò che vedo sia ciò che accade davvero, bello o brutto che sia.


----------



## The Cheater (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e allora perchè freni?


chissà...perchè penso all'altra...perchè ho paura di non essere più innamorato...

perchè lei "ancora oggi" è sicura e quindi non sento il timore di perderla...chissà...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Gennaio 2012)

*A volte ritorno...*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non riesco più a credere in noi due. L'ho scritto, ce l'ho davanti, lo leggo, mi fa male ma so che è vero.
> Mi sono ripetuta mille volte i motivi per cui dovrei tornare ad avere fiducia, mille volte mi sono spronata a provarci. Ci ho provato, non ci riesco. Ogni volta che ci provo mi blocco, per un motivo o per l'altro. E adesso che faccio?



Ciao Sbriciolata!

Io ho sempre avuto i brividi quando sentivo parlare di progettualità di un rapporto tra un uomo e una donna, quasi che la pelle d'oca alta 2 centimetri stesse a misurare la corruzione e l'innaturalità di un sentimento di benessere spontaneo che veniva ingabbiato ed addomesticato dentro a degli ingranaggi infernali che non si fermano mai.
E più si fanno progetti grandi, più muore qualcosa di importante.
Un po' come quel graffio sull'automobile, che ci ricorda la nostra inettitudine alla guida, fa venir voglia di acquistare un'auto nuova piuttosto che di portare la vecchia dal carrozziere.
Magari per un po' conserveremo il portachiavi cui tengo tanto, ma poi cambieremo anche quello.
E se il graffio è il suo tradimento, tu potresti essere il portachiavi.

Ma quante volte capita di dare forme concrete alle nostre paure solo per farle finire, quasi come il voler spegnere la luce per vedere che si sopravvive anche al buio.
Ed allora si dice a voce alta una parolaccia, di quelle brutte, in una stanza vuota, ma mica una di quelle che ti mandano all'inferno, perchè quelle valgono anche se non c'è nessuno in giro, così, solo per fare un po' i cattivi, in modo da sentirsi in dovere di essere più bravi, quando ce n'è davvero bisogno, per riequilibrare l'universo.
Forse si può anche scrivere su un forum che non si crede più al proprio matrimonio e non si riesce a dare più fiducia al proprio marito, ma è un'imprecazione sussurrata in una stanza vuota, uno schizzo osceno disegnato su un vetro appannato e una cosa sporca che osserviamo mentre scende nello sciacquone.
Tutte cose che servono a tener pulito il resto della vita.

Sei madre prima di essere donna e donna prima di essere moglie.
Ti han già detto che il tempo consuma i dispiaceri come Crono divora i propri figli.
Non dare retta a chi vuole che tutto cambi perchè tutto rimanga com'è.
E siediti ad aspettare di aver voglia di alzarti solo per un buon motivo.

Ciao!

RBRBR


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando sei così perspicace...dio se mi piaci!
> Vero la crisi è una possibilità aperta no?
> Bisogna andare oltre...
> Ok...mi ha tradito...e adesso cosa faccio lo copo? Eh?
> ...


Mi no copo nessuno.

no... non è quello il punto, la delusione c'è stata ma...
Uff... insomma c'è incoerenza nei comportamenti, che mi fa pensare che ci sia qualcosa sotto, così sotto che neppure lui sa, coscientemente che c'è. Insomma, un po' troppa fretta dire compriamo un'altra casa, facciamo un altro debito, ipotechiamo assieme un'altra volta il nostro futuro quando fino a sei mesi fa lui dichiarava amore a qualcuno che non ero io , no? e non dirmi che quello che si dice in certi momenti, a certe persone... lo so, ma lui ha rischiato nonostante io l'avessi già 'intercettato' una volta, eh? doveva essere abbastanza preso per rischiare così, no? quindi... ha una personalità multipla, è incosciente, o sta semplicemente negando ancora, stavolta a sè stesso? Voglio dire... se avessi proposto io adesso di comprare una casa di cui non abbiamo alcun bisogno, sarebbe stato forse comprensibile... ma è lui che deve essere rassicurato?  Io sto cercando di fare un discorso razionale, quando un comportamento razionalmente non torna, allora c'è qualcosa di incontrollabile in giro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Sbriciolata!
> 
> Io ho sempre avuto i brividi quando sentivo parlare di progettualità di un rapporto tra un uomo e una donna, quasi che la pelle d'oca alta 2 centimetri stesse a misurare la corruzione e l'innaturalità di un sentimento di benessere spontaneo che veniva ingabbiato ed addomesticato dentro a degli ingranaggi infernali che non si fermano mai.
> E più si fanno progetti grandi, più muore qualcosa di importante.
> ...


Tu non hai idea di quanto piacere mi ha fatto il tuo intervento, per quello che hai scritto e non solo.
Sì, sono ancora seduta... aspetto, dove vuoi che vada? Tanto il fiume scorre... se mi alzassi prima o dopo non cambierebbe nulla, perchè tutto è già cambiato, dico bene?
Un abbraccio


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi no copo nessuno.
> 
> no... non è quello il punto, la delusione c'è stata ma...
> Uff... insomma c'è incoerenza nei comportamenti, che mi fa pensare che ci sia qualcosa sotto, così sotto che neppure lui sa, coscientemente che c'è. Insomma, un po' troppa fretta dire compriamo un'altra casa, facciamo un altro debito, ipotechiamo assieme un'altra volta il nostro futuro quando fino a sei mesi fa lui dichiarava amore a qualcuno che non ero io , no? e non dirmi che quello che si dice in certi momenti, a certe persone... lo so, ma lui ha rischiato nonostante io l'avessi già 'intercettato' una volta, eh? doveva essere abbastanza preso per rischiare così, no? quindi... ha una personalità multipla, è incosciente, o sta semplicemente negando ancora, stavolta a sè stesso? Voglio dire... se avessi proposto io adesso di comprare una casa di cui non abbiamo alcun bisogno, sarebbe stato forse comprensibile... ma è lui che deve essere rassicurato? Io sto cercando di fare un discorso razionale, quando un comportamento razionalmente non torna, allora c'è qualcosa di incontrollabile in giro.



te copo io....cavolo ma si puo'essere piu'invorniti??piantala...fregatene...stop...
noi siamo fatti cosi'..ma quale amore???pensa che io l''altra''l'ho da sei mesi,e possa diventare gay se dico balle, da ieri sera,mi sono ricordato che esiste solo adesso...un grande''ammmmmore''vero??tuo marito se le scordata..fidati..


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> te copo io....cavolo ma si puo'essere piu'invorniti??piantala...fregatene...stop...
> noi siamo fatti cosi'..ma quale amore???pensa che io l''altra''l'ho da sei mesi,e possa diventare gay se dico balle, da ieri sera,mi sono ricordato che esiste solo adesso...un grande''ammmmmore''vero??tuo marito se le scordata..fidati..


E non capisce che con l'acquisto di una nuova casa sta dando un segnale forte dicendo ehi pupa...io voglio stare con te...già l'ammmmooooreeeeeeee....
Ma tu ti dimentichi di me del tuo amico...e mi lasci qui da solo a confortare queste anime piangenti...

Si ma vedi sti invorniti...
Pensano di essere innamorati e poi non lo sono...

E io sono sempre qua che aspetto la facocera...


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non capisce che con l'acquisto di una nuova casa sta dando un segnale forte dicendo ehi pupa...io voglio stare con te...già l'ammmmooooreeeeeeee....
> Ma tu ti dimentichi di me del tuo amico...e mi lasci qui da solo a confortare queste anime piangenti...
> 
> Si ma vedi sti invorniti...
> ...



non mi dimentico amico mio.ma confesso che KKK e Sbriciola mi incuriosivano,,se no avrei fatto''sciopero''anche oggi.

ma quale amore???Conte...ma siamo seri..sono tutte cazzate..stima..affetto..simpatia.bon..

o Sbriciola ti potrei vendere la mia di casa...sul serio..pensaci


----------



## tesla (10 Gennaio 2012)

è anche probabile che tu sia in riserva, hai fatto una salitona, messo le 4 ruote motrici, hai arrancato e adesso sei semplicemente scarica. 
hai presente i fumetti dove le macchine fanno SPUT SPUT SPUT e si fermano? 
cerca un modo di ricaricarti e di staccare un attimo


----------



## Diletta (10 Gennaio 2012)

*Impossibile ricreare lo stesso tipo di rapporto del prima *



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sai che cosa mi hai fatto venire in mente? *Gliel'ho detto... e non l'ha presa affatto bene, un'altra cosa che mi ha fatto pensare...*






Ma perché? Pensava di poterlo ricreare uguale a prima?
...e lui sente di essere la persona di prima?
Lui non è più quello di prima, come non lo sei più tu.


----------



## geko (10 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando sei così perspicace...dio se mi piaci!
> Vero la crisi è una possibilità aperta no?
> Bisogna andare oltre...
> Ok...mi ha tradito...e adesso cosa faccio lo copo? Eh?
> ...


Così è esattamente come NON dovrebbe essere. Certo che siamo comuni mortali, ma quello che hai scritto parla chiaro e di certo non serve a migliorare un rapporto che ha subito un danno. Avevamo un vaso che si è rotto, ok? E l'abbiamo incollato, i segni della frattura li vediamo entrambi, no? Ma se abbiamo deciso di metterci lì a ricomporlo pezzo per pezzo non significa che il vaso tanto ormai è mezzo andato ed alla prima occasione lo possiamo buttare nel cesso. Anzi, è l'esatto contrario: l'abbiamo ricostruito perché ne valeva la pena ma è più debole e va trattato con più cautela.

Invece quello che dici tu Conte mi sa tanto di: hey, guarda che ora le cose sono diverse, guarda che ora non mi fido più, guarda che ora sono in credito etc. etc.

Secondo me il problema di Sbriciolata è un normalissimo problema di mancanza di fiducia e, com'è normale che sia, certi giorni lo senti di più questo peso. Ma di certo il modo in cui lui 'spinge', per dimostrarle che le cose andranno meglio, è sbagliato . . .  perché deve capire che ci vuole tempo, tantissimo tempo ed a volte neanche quello basta per riacquistare la fottutissima fiducia andata.

Partiamo dal presupposto che ci sia l'amore però, eh! Perché se con quella persona ci sto solo perché abbiamo una casa, dei figli ed altre 'questioni comuni' allora è facile dire '_altrimenti aria_' oppure '_ma si, tanto le cose si sistemeranno da sole_'.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> te copo io....cavolo ma si puo'essere piu'invorniti??piantala...fregatene...stop...
> noi siamo fatti cosi'..ma quale amore???pensa che io l''altra''l'ho da sei mesi,e possa diventare gay se dico balle, da ieri sera,mi sono ricordato che esiste solo adesso...un grande''ammmmmore''vero??tuo marito se le scordata..fidati..


ah ah ah... non so se se la sia scordata... ma avendola conosciuta posso dire: quella sì che rompe,scassa e straccia  peggio di una moglie...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Impossibile ricreare lo stesso tipo di rapporto del prima *
> 
> [/B]
> 
> ...


Ne sono convinta anche io... lui invece sostiene di essere lo stesso di prima, che ha avuto un bruttissimo periodo nel quale ha perso la testa... ma non è così semplice, vero?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ne sono convinta anche io... lui invece sostiene di essere lo stesso di prima, che ha avuto un bruttissimo periodo nel quale ha perso la testa... ma non è così semplice, vero?


Ma si cazzo...eh?
Noi siamo lì buonini...arriva una tizia e ci fa credere cose che non sono...
Abbiamo perso la testa...
Ma ricorda per noi...uomini...veri e sinceri...

Coadura mai paura...
Digo ben san Cornoforo di un Lohthar?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Così è esattamente come NON dovrebbe essere. Certo che siamo comuni mortali, ma quello che hai scritto parla chiaro e di certo non serve a migliorare un rapporto che ha subito un danno. Avevamo un vaso che si è rotto, ok? E l'abbiamo incollato, i segni della frattura li vediamo entrambi, no? Ma se abbiamo deciso di metterci lì a ricomporlo pezzo per pezzo non significa che il vaso tanto ormai è mezzo andato ed alla prima occasione lo possiamo buttare nel cesso. Anzi, è l'esatto contrario: l'abbiamo ricostruito perché ne valeva la pena ma è più debole e va trattato con più cautela.
> 
> Invece quello che dici tu Conte mi sa tanto di: hey, guarda che ora le cose sono diverse, guarda che ora non mi fido più, guarda che ora sono in credito etc. etc.
> 
> ...


Non so se c'era amore...dice che si è svegliata fuori...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non capisce che con l'acquisto di una nuova casa sta dando un segnale forte dicendo ehi pupa...io voglio stare con te...già l'ammmmooooreeeeeeee....
> Ma tu ti dimentichi di me del tuo amico...e mi lasci qui da solo a confortare queste anime piangenti...
> 
> Si ma vedi sti invorniti...
> ...


Per dimostrarmi che mi vuoi bene mi fai fare un debito quando non abbiamo ancora pagato la metà di quell'altro e un trasloco? Se mi odiassi cosa faresti?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per dimostrarmi che mi vuoi bene mi fai fare un debito quando non abbiamo ancora pagato la metà di quell'altro e un trasloco? Se mi odiassi cosa faresti?



Ma il debito non lo fa con i suoi soldi?


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi fa molto più male il ricordo di lui che continuava a negare rispetto a quello provato nel leggere i messaggi che si mandavano o *quelli che la signora mi invia periodicamente tutt'oggi*. C'è un'incongruenza enorme tra l'ostinarsi ad ingannare una persona per mesi e dopo pochi giorni giurare di amarla che non mi ha mai convinto. Ripeto, se avessi potuto sarei andata via, ho stretto i denti per i figli.


No scusa, lei ti manda dei messaggi? Via mail via sms? E tuo marito che dice?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il debito non lo fa con i suoi soldi?


sì, mi sono sposata per interesse io, ho beccato il miliardario, ogni settimana mi ricarica la platinum..


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi no copo nessuno.
> 
> no... non è quello il punto, la delusione c'è stata ma...
> Uff... insomma c'è incoerenza nei comportamenti, che mi fa pensare che ci sia qualcosa sotto, così sotto che neppure lui sa, coscientemente che c'è. Insomma, un po' troppa fretta dire compriamo un'altra casa, facciamo un altro debito, ipotechiamo assieme un'altra volta il nostro futuro quando fino a sei mesi fa lui dichiarava amore a qualcuno che non ero io , no? e non dirmi che quello che si dice in certi momenti, a certe persone... lo so, ma lui ha rischiato nonostante io l'avessi già 'intercettato' una volta, eh? doveva essere abbastanza preso per rischiare così, no? quindi... ha una personalità multipla, è incosciente, o sta semplicemente negando ancora, stavolta a sè stesso? Voglio dire... se avessi proposto io adesso di comprare una casa di cui non abbiamo alcun bisogno, sarebbe stato forse comprensibile... *ma è lui che deve essere rassicurato? * Io sto cercando di fare un discorso razionale, quando un comportamento razionalmente non torna, allora c'è qualcosa di incontrollabile in giro.


Io credo che sia proprio questo il punto. Gli uomini fanno delle cose, come dice spesso il Conte, sono i fatti che per loro valgono. Mio marito, che all'epoca ancora non lo era, dopo il primo tradimento ha fatto di tutto per riavermi. E mi ha detto dai ci sposiamo e facciamo un figlio. Non ti vado a raccontare come è andata dopo eh .


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, mi sono sposata per interesse io, ho beccato il miliardario, ogni settimana mi ricarica la platinum..


Ma il problema sta tutto nel fatto che...sta covando insani progetti eh? 
Uffi...dai cavoli...in genere a certe età ci si gode le certezze acquisite no?
Tu associ l'idea della nuova casa...la preoccupazione...con la fiducia...

Uffa...lo ami...
Ma lo conosci?

Saprai se è tipo da fare le cose accorte o colpi di testa no?

Comunque rivolgiti a Lothar...lui di case se ne intende...
Non ho detto case chiuse eh?


----------



## geko (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi no copo nessuno.
> 
> no... non è quello il punto, la delusione c'è stata ma...
> Uff... insomma c'è incoerenza nei comportamenti, che mi fa pensare che ci sia qualcosa sotto, così sotto che neppure lui sa, coscientemente che c'è. *Insomma, un po' troppa fretta dire compriamo un'altra casa, facciamo un altro debito, ipotechiamo assieme un'altra volta il nostro futuro quando fino a sei mesi fa lui dichiarava amore a qualcuno che non ero io , no?* e non dirmi che quello che si dice in certi momenti, a certe persone... lo so, ma lui ha rischiato nonostante io l'avessi già 'intercettato' una volta, eh? doveva essere abbastanza preso per rischiare così, no? quindi... ha una personalità multipla, è incosciente, o sta semplicemente negando ancora, stavolta a sè stesso? Voglio dire... se avessi proposto io adesso di comprare una casa di cui non abbiamo alcun bisogno, sarebbe stato forse comprensibile... ma è lui che deve essere rassicurato?  Io sto cercando di fare un discorso razionale, quando un comportamento razionalmente non torna, allora c'è qualcosa di incontrollabile in giro.





MK ha detto:


> Io credo che sia proprio questo il punto. Gli uomini fanno delle cose, come dice spesso il Conte, sono i fatti che per loro valgono. *Mio marito, che all'epoca ancora non lo era, dopo il primo tradimento ha fatto di tutto per riavermi. E mi ha detto dai ci sposiamo e facciamo un figlio*. Non ti vado a raccontare come è andata dopo eh .


E per forza! Perché noi uomini siamo disposti a fare e promettere di tutto quando ci trema la terra sotto ai piedi, saremmo perfino disposti ad ipotecare la madre, non scherzo.

E' questo genere di paura, di perdere le cose sicure che abbiamo, che ci fa venire una voglia spietata di fare le rivoluzioni, di vendere l'anima, sposarci, comprare un'altra casa, cambiare vita e fare dei figli. 

Gli insani progetti non c'entrano niente, non c'è nessun doppio gioco. Quando le diciamo, a quelle cose ci crediamo davvero, poi però prima o poi arriva il giorno dopo e ti risvegli che sei quello di sempre. Pensate alle diete, quando siamo sazi diciamo 'no basta, da domani a dieta', ma il giorno dopo hai di nuovo fame e forse forse mandi di nuovo tutto a fanculo.

Calma, ci vuole calma.


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Quando le diciamo, a quelle cose ci crediamo davvero, poi però prima o poi arriva il giorno dopo e ti risvegli che sei quello di sempre.


Sì è così, soluzione?


----------



## geko (10 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sì è così, soluzione?


La calma. Quelle frasi non valgono niente. Ma tu lo conosci o no il tizio che hai sposato? Vuoi credergli? Bene, ma si fa tutto con calma, con moltissima calma. Io e te non risolviamo i nostri problemi comprando una casa più bella o avendo un bambino che per quanto possa essere il miracolo più grande va fatto con *due*, non una, ma due teste sulle spalle! Io ti direi 'aspetta, per il momento raccogliamo questi pezzi e vediamo se funzionano, il resto verrà da se'. C'è una specie di detto che non ricordo bene che dice che i vincitori fanno sacrifici mentre i perdenti fanno promesse. Al diavolo le promesse.


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> La calma. Quelle frasi non valgono niente. Ma tu lo conosci o no il tizio che hai sposato? Vuoi credergli? Bene, ma si fa tutto con calma, con moltissima calma. *Io e te non risolviamo i nostri problemi comprando una casa più bella o avendo un bambino che per quanto possa essere il miracolo più grande va fatto con due, non una, ma due teste sulle spalle! *Io ti direi 'aspetta, per il momento raccogliamo questi pezzi e vediamo se funzionano, il resto verrà da se'. C'è una specie di detto che non ricordo bene che dice che i vincitori fanno sacrifici mentre i perdenti fanno promesse. Al diavolo le promesse.


:up:. Però credo che Sbri tanta voglia di aspettare non ce l'ha più...


----------



## geko (10 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> :up:. Però credo che Sbri tanta voglia di aspettare non ce l'ha più...


Io parlavo del marito infatti e della sua fretta che rovina tutto. Vuoi dimostrare a tua moglie che la ami e che tutto andrà bene? Riparti dall'inizio ma per fare questo non c'è bisogno di 'impegnarsi' ulteriormente, le cose devono funzionare con quello che hanno già, non è mettendo altra carne al fuoco che risolvi il problema, questo è da vigliacchi. 

Sbriciolata perdona le mie parole forti, non riesco a trovare un modo più diplomatico per spiegarmi adesso . . . sarà (toh, rieccola) la fretta.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Gennaio 2012)

*Alle volte più ritornano meglio è*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Sbriciolata!
> 
> Io ho sempre avuto i brividi quando sentivo parlare di progettualità di un rapporto tra un uomo e una donna, quasi che la pelle d'oca alta 2 centimetri stesse a misurare la corruzione e l'innaturalità di un sentimento di benessere spontaneo che veniva ingabbiato ed addomesticato dentro a degli ingranaggi infernali che non si fermano mai.
> E più si fanno progetti grandi, più muore qualcosa di importante.
> ...



Saluti.
Sempre un piacere.


----------



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Sbriciolata!
> 
> Io ho sempre avuto i brividi quando sentivo parlare di progettualità di un rapporto tra un uomo e una donna, quasi che la pelle d'oca alta 2 centimetri stesse a misurare la corruzione e l'innaturalità di un sentimento di benessere spontaneo che veniva ingabbiato ed addomesticato dentro a degli ingranaggi infernali che non si fermano mai.
> E più si fanno progetti grandi, più muore qualcosa di importante.
> ...


buon anno, rabarbaro


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io parlavo del marito infatti e della sua fretta che rovina tutto. Vuoi dimostrare a tua moglie che la ami e che tutto andrà bene? Riparti dall'inizio ma per fare questo non c'è bisogno di 'impegnarsi' ulteriormente, le cose devono funzionare con quello che hanno già, non è mettendo altra carne al fuoco che risolvi il problema, questo è da vigliacchi.
> 
> Sbriciolata perdona le mie parole forti, non riesco a trovare un modo più diplomatico per spiegarmi adesso . . . sarà (toh, rieccola) la fretta.


ma io ti quoto invece...:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il problema sta tutto nel fatto che...sta covando insani progetti eh?
> Uffi...dai cavoli...in genere a certe età ci si gode le certezze acquisite no?
> Tu associ l'idea della nuova casa...la preoccupazione...con la fiducia...
> 
> ...


Lo conoscevo, o meglio conosco una parte di lui... giusto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> è anche probabile che tu sia in riserva, hai fatto una salitona, messo le 4 ruote motrici, hai arrancato e adesso sei semplicemente scarica.
> hai presente i fumetti dove le macchine fanno SPUT SPUT SPUT e si fermano?
> cerca un modo di ricaricarti e di staccare un attimo


Sì, sto tenendo presente anche questa possibilità... sput sput... ma ci sono cose che non tornano.... ma lo tengo presente


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> No scusa, lei ti manda dei messaggi? Via mail via sms? E tuo marito che dice?


Su FB ... lui all'inizio diceva che non era lei, che lei non l'avrebbe mai fatto... poi un giorno lei ha scritto una cosa che io NON potevo sapere o immaginare...  un libro, ha detto che era la loro storia. Io ho riferito, lui è sbiancato. Degli altri messaggi non gli ho detto nulla, l'ultimo era, molto carinamente, un messaggio di augurio per le feste.


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Su FB ... lui all'inizio diceva che non era lei, che lei non l'avrebbe mai fatto... poi un giorno lei ha scritto una cosa che io NON potevo sapere o immaginare... un libro, ha detto che era la loro storia. Io ho riferito, lui è sbiancato. Degli altri messaggi non gli ho detto nulla, l'ultimo era, *molto carinamente, un messaggio di augurio per le feste*.


ma c'ha la faccia come er ................ mmhhh......... non fatemi diventare volgare!


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Su FB ... lui all'inizio diceva che non era lei, che lei non l'avrebbe mai fatto... poi un giorno lei ha scritto una cosa che io NON potevo sapere o immaginare...  un libro, ha detto che era la loro storia. Io ho riferito, lui è sbiancato. Degli altri messaggi non gli ho detto nulla, *l'ultimo era, molto carinamente, un messaggio di augurio per le feste.*


 ma non puoi bloccarla/segnalarla/legnarla :mrgreen:?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> ma non puoi bloccarla/segnalarla/legnarla :mrgreen:?


ma no, perchè? all'inizio cancellavo, adesso archivio... è un mondo difficile, meglio documentare. Poi sono solo messaggi... basta non leggerli.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma c'ha la faccia come er ................ mmhhh......... non fatemi diventare volgare!


eh eh eh... sapessi... però... io sono buona e cara ma... non porto la camicia di Meo, eh?


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no, perchè? all'inizio cancellavo, *adesso archivio... è un mondo difficile, meglio documentare*. Poi sono solo messaggi... basta non leggerli.


Beh in effetti potrebbero sempre essere utili, chissà...


----------



## Sole (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Su FB ... lui all'inizio diceva che non era lei, che lei non l'avrebbe mai fatto... poi un giorno lei ha scritto una cosa che io NON potevo sapere o immaginare... un libro, ha detto che era la loro storia. Io ho riferito, lui è sbiancato. Degli altri messaggi non gli ho detto nulla, l'ultimo era, molto carinamente, un messaggio di augurio per le feste.



Cioè, lei manda dei messaggi *a te*?

Ma è matta?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Gennaio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Come hai ragione Sole!
> Non tornerà più come prima perché si sta parlando di eventi particolarmente gravosi...cose grosse insomma!
> Impossibile ricreare lo stesso tipo di rapporto del prima: è un confine invalicabile.
> Ma se si vuole e non ci si impunta, si può cogliere una opportunità interessante che ci viene donata dalla crisi stessa: una porta che si apre su di un mondo nuovo e diverso. La diversità del rapporto non deve spaventarci, ma deve incuriosirci e stimolarci...io la vedo così.
> ...








 Originariamente Scritto da *Sole* 
Grazie Elena per la considerazione che hai di me :smile: ... ma ha ragione il Conte, al 100%. Io non ci sono sempre stata e, a volte, non ci sono neppure adesso, anche se posso dire onestamente di provarci con tutte le mie forze.
A volte mi viene naturale esserci e allora viviamo momenti da favola, come neppure da fidanzati vivevamo. A volte devo allontanarmi bruscamente da lui per potermi riavvicinare e, allora, tutto si complica di nuovo: altro dolore, altri sensi di colpa, altra fatica.

Quello che posso dire a Sbriciolata è che, col tempo, ho acquisito la capacità di vivere il presente senza farmi prendere dall'ansia. Senza chiedermi costantemente a che punto siamo, senza immaginare continuamente come sarà fra due, tre, quattro anni.

*Quando c'è un grande amore e il tradimento si colloca lì, nel pieno della fiducia, si vorrebbe che tutto ritornasse come prima e si aspetta come se, magicamente, prima o poi dovesse scattare una molla. Ecco, io credo che la molla non scatterà mai. E che forse, aspettarndo sempre di ritrovare qualcosa di familiare, si rischia di non riconoscere tutto il positivo che c'è nel nuovo.

Per questo ti consiglio di vivere alla giornata mantenendo un atteggiamento aperto nei confronti di tutto ciò che di bello potrà nascere da questa esperienza. Sembra incredibile, ma il positivo c'è anche nel tradimento.

Volevo farvi partecipe di alcune mie letture
* Il tradimento può avere questo ruolo di purificazione della relazione da tutte le scorie, le abitudini, le cecità reciproche,
quando rompe un equilibrio fittizio. Quando rivela una parvenza di coppia, in cui entrambi si
erano però persi di vista dal punto di vista dei sentimenti, delle emozioni, del dialogo vero e
sincero, della gentilezza, della tenerezza, del desiderio, della voglia di ridere insieme. Il
tradimento (scoperto) può essere una bomba: come tale può fare morti e feriti, spesso in modo irrimediabile.
 Ma può anche attivare un progetto di chiarificazione profonda, dove un allontanamento potrebbe essere utile a leggersi dentro.
Allora ci può essere il tempo, reale ma soprattutto interiore, per accorgersi dell’assenza dell’altro: “Mi manchi”.
Dentro al dolore dell’assenza c’è lo spazio per riscoprire che cosa l’altro ancora rappresenti per
noi, che cosa ci avesse fatto innamorare, che cosa sia rimasto che lo/la rende ancora prezioso 
ai nostri occhi. Non l’abitudine, ma le quiete consuetudini, così piacevoli da riscoprire; la capacità di :
intuirsi in un secondo. L’amore per i figli e quello che si è costruito insieme. Il gusto di farsi
compagnia; Il piacere di fare ancora dei progetti, di guardare a un futuro da abitare insieme, nei viaggi come nella vita quotidiana.
L’emozione sottile di riabbracciarsi, di far l’amore riamando il profumo dell’altro, il gusto dei suoi baci, la sua pelle. Il riconoscersi profondo. A volte, questo è possibile solo dopo che uno
scossone violento ha obbligato entrambi a mettersi in discussione, a togliere la ruggine dal
dialogo, a rimettersi in forma, fisicamente ed emotivamente, a riscoprire la voglia di vivere
davvero e non di trascinarsi in una lamentazione continua sulle piccole seccature quotidiane.


Il tradimento è sempreun atto, un'azione, che muta l'andamento e il senso dei rapporti tra lepersone, delude la fiducia, le aspettative, infrange un legame. 
Una delle figure emblematiche di traditore, neltempo, è stata rappresentata da Giuda Iscariota.
Il gesto da lui compiuto  è risultatoinaccettabile, dai credenti e dai non credenti, perché non si e' trattato solodel tradimento di una persona, ma di un'amicizia, della fiducia, della lealtà,in cambio di denaro. Questa forma di tradimento è particolarmente inquietante,perché induce a pensare che non vi è alcuna Comunità, alcuna forma di relazioneche sia immune dal rischio del tradimento.
Il tradimento, di per se stesso, si definisce inuna dimensione relazionale, perché presuppone il rapporto con l'Altro. 
La persona tradita si trova a dover fronteggiareuna nuova condizione, quella del vuoto, che si accompagna alla perditaimprovvisa del senso della propria esistenza, oltre che allo smarrimento.
Il tradimento, infatti, comporta la perdita diquanto in precedenza condiviso con il traditore, che si percepisce comesottratto da lui. Affinché si possa parlare di tradimento, vi devono esseredelle aspettative razionali ed emotive di lealtà, oltre che relazioni edinterazioni basate sulla fiducia.
Il tradimento, in questo senso, si colloca come unevento del tutto inatteso, in seguito al quale i rapporti tra traditore etradito non potranno più essere gli stessi.
Sarà necessario, a quel punto, ridefinire sestessi e la relazione, in base a quell'evento.
Il timore del tradimento, agito o subito, implicala rottura di un legame sociale, rende consapevoli della fragilità edell'incertezza che accomuna ogni forma di relazione.
Il tradimento, inoltre, è estremamentedestabilizzante, in quanto mette in crisi sia la fiducia interpersonale, sia lafiducia in se stessi.
Il tradimento, con la sua imprevedibilità, rendechi lo subisce improvvisamente consapevole della vulnerabilità propria e deirapporti umani che intreccia, nonché della propria dipendenza.
Il tradimento, a sua volta, suscita vissuti diautosvalutazione, di perdita dell'autostima, e, a volte, di vera e propriadepressione. Ci si sente sminuiti, disprezzati, e, talvolta, anche colpevoli.
Quotidianamente, ci troviamo a dover convivere conuna quota ineliminabile di imprevedibilità insita in noi stessi, negli altri enei loro comportamenti.
Lo stabilire delle relazioni, il fare dellepromesse porta con sé, inevitabilmente, anche il suo opposto, cioè lapossibilità che queste vengano infrante.
Queste due facce della medesima medaglia fannoparte dei 'rischi' che la vita comporta. Non tutti, però, per vari motivi, sisentono in grado di affrontarli. A volte, si tende a vivere 'come sé siconoscesse perfettamente l'altro e se stessi, come se si potesse sapere eprevedere tutto. Il tradimento, a quel punto, rende improvvisamente consapevolidel fatto che l'altro non vive solo ed esclusivamente in relazione a noi, maanche ad altri, che spesso neppure conosciamo, con la loro inevitabilediversità.
Cari lettori, il tradimento è qualcosa di atroceper chi lo subisce, ma è una delle poche esperienze che ci riporta con i piediben saldi al suolo, che ci fa scendere dal piedistallo, che ci riporta dritti anoi stessi, che ci rende consapevoli dei nostri limiti e della nostrafragilità. Ci ricorda che niente in questa vita è scontato e ci dal'opportunità di vedere se siamo capaci di perdonare oppure no, se siamoabbastanza forti e solidi da riuscire a passarci sopra o se siamo prontia  ricominciare a vivere da soli. Il tradimento ci mette davanti ad unbivio importante che è quello dove si trovano due parti di noi che ciappartengono, la nostra parte narcisista ed estremamente fragile e la nostraparte che riesce a mettersi in discussione ed è pronta  ad imbattersinella sofferenza e nella riflessione, ovvero la nostra parte più autentica, chenon ha paura di confronti perché non teme rivali. 

E' probabile che le abbiate già lette, ma queste come altre sono letture che mi hanno aiutato a capire, capire che una volta metabolizzato il tradimento, digerito il tradimento, devo andare avanti, avanti consapevole che la vita deve essere una realtà, una realtà dove si deve vivere una vita fatta di reale e non di favole a cui crediamo da ragazzini.
Come voi so bene che tra il dire ed il fare....... ma sapete bene anche voi che quello scritto sopra è tutta verità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Cioè, lei manda dei messaggi *a te*?
> 
> Ma è matta?


Senza dubbio è una persona emotivamente immatura, instabile e incontrollata. Dico senza dubbio perchè, dato che mi inquietava e volevo capire fino a che punto potesse arrivare, mi sono informata da una persona di cui mi fido sul suo conto. Diciamo che ne ha combinate parecchie.


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Cioè, lei manda dei messaggi *a te*?
> 
> *Ma è matta*?


..una cosi cosi tutte le rotelle a posto non ce le ha!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo conoscevo, o meglio conosco una parte di lui... giusto?


Allora...
Una parte la conosci.
Non si è mai nella testa di una persona no?
La coppia porta all'illusione all'hubris di vedere il mondo con gli stessi occhi.
E non sai le botte che volano quando lei miope come una talpa s'incazza perchè pensa che solo quello che vede lei esista. 
Io invece ho le visioni mistiche no?

eheheheheeheheheheheh...per esempio a conoscere uno come me...eheheheheheeh...ne esci pazza...
Ogni volta che mi dici..sei così...io paffete come un barbapapà mi trasformo in altro eh?

Io mi diverto un sacco quando vedo lei con una faccia mista a smarrimento e paura...che si dice...che cosa succederà ora? Che cosa mi aspetta? Dove andrà a parare?

Vuoi sapere l'ultima?
Prima le prendo le chiavi dell'auto perchè dovevo prendere una cosa lì, poi me le dimentico in tasca, mi chiama perchè non trova più le chiavi e io sentenzio..." Le chiavi te le ho sequestrate, troia...hai finito di andare in giro a becchi...se mi va e quando mi va...te le riporto...è ora che le mogli stiano a casa a fare la calzetta!".

Poi torno...e le dico..sali in macchina che ti porto a prendere da vestire...
Per strada mi fermo al distributore...vado a pagare e faccio al benzinaio...ciò vien vedare che putanon che go in macchina...e come due deficenti ci nascondiamo da un angolo...per vedere...lui mi fa...va in figa scemo Conte...è tua moglie...e io...ti ho forse mentito? Ti ho forse detto che non era mia moglie...lei se ne accorge e ci mostra il dito medio...

Poi al negozio...caro come mi sta questo?
Ti fa tanto carampana...la negoziante si inalbera...ci resta male...stai forse dicendo che teniamo vestiti da carampana...? 

E io a lei...fammi uno sconto in più...o il mondo saprà che vesti carampana...
E lei pronta...NO...o la pianti o dico a tua moglie che sei venuto qui con un'altra...
E io pronto...Sei scema...quella là era mia moglie...questa è un'amichetta no? Vedi che sei scimmia e non capisci una tega?

Piano sbriciola...
Non ho mica detto che ho cambiato opinione sul fatto che sia una palla andare a vestiti eh?
E' che oggi mi girava così...perchè mi sono trovato in necessità di marcare il territorio no?

Sai come vanno certe cose no?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senza dubbio è una persona emotivamente immatura, instabile e incontrollata. Dico senza dubbio perchè, dato che mi inquietava e volevo capire fino a che punto potesse arrivare, mi sono informata da una persona di cui mi fido sul suo conto. Diciamo che ne ha combinate parecchie.


Senti ti ho dato il mio numero no?
Mandala da me...
Vedrai che non ti tormenterà più...
Ho bisogno di mangiarmi una facocera...


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora...
> Una parte la conosci.
> Non si è mai nella testa di una persona no?
> La coppia porta all'illusione all'hubris di vedere il mondo con gli stessi occhi.
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH!!!!!!

Oggi tua moglie è stata davvero paziente con te... HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH!!!!!!
> 
> Oggi tua moglie è stata davvero paziente con te... HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!


Certo che quando vanno a fare shopping seminano il panico, eh?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo che quando vanno a fare shopping seminano il panico, eh?


ehm...

andai con una amica e un amico a comprare abiti premaman... facemmo credere a tutti che io ero incinta di lui, ma che lui in realtà era l'amante di lei...

Ehm... lo trovai molto divertente all'epoca... 

Lui rovinò l'effetto cercando di sbirciare in un camerino essendo attratto dalla voce "mi scusi, questo reggiseno è troppo piccolo, ne ha uno di misura più grande?"


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ehm...
> 
> andai con una amica e un amico a comprare abiti premaman... facemmo credere a tutti che io ero incinta di lui, ma che lui in realtà era l'amante di lei...
> 
> ...



è quel mio amico che ti devo far conoscere Conte 
poi lui al contrario di te sembra così innocuo, un orsacchiotto angelico e tenero...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ehm...
> 
> andai con una amica e un amico a comprare abiti premaman... facemmo credere a tutti che io ero incinta di lui, ma che lui in realtà era l'amante di lei...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora...
> Una parte la conosci.
> Non si è mai nella testa di una persona no?
> La coppia porta all'illusione all'hubris di vedere il mondo con gli stessi occhi.
> ...


capisco che siano fatti vostri ...e se sta bene a lei contenti tutti ; ma mi sconcerta comunque


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> è quel mio amico che ti devo far conoscere Conte
> poi lui al contrario di te sembra così innocuo, un orsacchiotto angelico e tenero...


Ok...
Basta che non mi dica...ehi tu porco levami le mani di dosso:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco che siano fatti vostri ...e se sta bene a lei contenti tutti ; ma mi sconcerta comunque


Ti sconcerta o ti perplime?
In genere io sono molto balzachiano...vedo la scena..i personaggi ecc..ecc..ecc...adesso mi diverto un po' no?

Ovvio se una è tutta suscettibile...vede i sorci verdi eh?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo che quando vanno a fare shopping seminano il panico, eh?


Panico?
Ma questo è niente eh?
Se io in un negozio trovo la figheta giusta...vedi cosa capita eh?
Come vado a prendere un costume da bagno da Intimissimi per mia figlia...
Oh...ma che carino questo papino...che regala il costumino.
Mi monta la rogna.
Che misura?
AH non so la misura eh? Comunque ha un bel tamburo...occhio e croce aspetta fammi tastare il tuo che ti dico se è più grande o meno...


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Basta che non mi dica...ehi tu porco levami le mani di dosso:smile:


Peggio per te se non te lo dice!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco che siano fatti vostri ...e se sta bene a lei contenti tutti ; ma mi sconcerta comunque


Non hai capito na tega...come al tuo solito...
Mi ero effettivamente dimenticato le sue chiavi...
E ho dovuto prendere in mano la situazione prima che mi coglionasse lei...

Perchè mi sono fatto un esame di coscienza no?
Lei sa benissimo che se era lei a dimenticarsi le mie chiavi sulla tasca della giacca...poteva scatenarsi un inferno no?

Dovevo usare uno dei miei escamotage ad effetto...per intortarla...prima che potesse agire...

ne ho visti troppi uomini zerbini che si fanno comandare dalle mogli....

Casso...!
Perplimiti finchè vuoi...ma qua comando mi!
Perchè il casso lo go mi! E tu sei vittima di ormoni pazzi! E non ragioni!


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Gennaio 2012)

Casso...!
Perplimiti finchè vuoi...ma qua comando mi!
Perchè il casso lo go mi! E tu sei vittima di ormoni pazzi! E non ragioni! 

Eh, ma pure i tuoi  di ormoni vanno contromano


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non hai capito na tega...come al tuo solito...
> Mi ero effettivamente dimenticato le sue chiavi...
> E ho dovuto prendere in mano la situazione prima che mi coglionasse lei...
> 
> ...


Ho il feroce sospetto che il tuo escamotage ad effetto... le abbia fatto fare una bella ghignata. Un sospetto, eh?


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Non hai capito na tega...come al tuo solito*...
> Mi ero effettivamente dimenticato le sue chiavi...
> E ho dovuto prendere in mano la situazione prima che mi coglionasse lei...
> 
> ...


può benissimo essere. è il tuo modo di rivolgerti a tua moglie che mi sconcerta...ma se gli altri ridono è evidente che sono io ad essere  fuori luogo.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho il feroce sospetto che il tuo escamotage ad effetto... le abbia fatto fare una bella ghignata. Un sospetto, eh?


No lei non ghigna...ma mi guarda con un piccolo sorriso...che dice...
Ma quanto sei incazzato con te stesso?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> può benissimo essere. è il tuo modo di rivolgerti a tua moglie che mi sconcerta...ma se gli altri ridono è evidente che sono io ad essere  fuori luogo.


Un modo come un altro no?
Ogni coppia ha le sue regole...
Ma vedi che cosa mi accade se io parlo delle cosidette cose solo nostre?

Come quella volta che le dissi...
Stai attenta a beccarmi...se non ti tiri in parte...potrebbe crollarti il mondo in testa eh?

Ma in che mondo viviamo eh Minerva?
I mondi che cascano in testa alla gente...
La terra che trema sotto i piedi...
La terra trema sotto i piedi...perchè nel profondo degli inferni...c'è Lucifera...che usa il vibratore no?


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un modo come un altro no?
> *Ogni coppia ha le sue regole...
> *Ma vedi che cosa mi accade se io parlo delle cosidette cose solo nostre?
> 
> ...


verissimo.
però se cammino e sento un tizio che chiama troia la moglie rimango comunque basita, è un mio limite


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo.
> però se cammino e sento un tizio che chiama troia la moglie rimango comunque basita, è un mio limite


Scusami per strada non la chiamo così...
Non ci siamo mai per strada assieme...
Perchè estrpoli sempre una parte di discorso e ne fai quel che vuoi?

Gliel'ho detto per telefono...no?
Mica penso che ci sia sempre qualche beghina che mi sente no?
Penso sempre che il mondo se ne strafreghi di me...


----------



## tesla (11 Gennaio 2012)

conte sono 4 pagine che ho perso il filo del tuo discorso, è chiaro che qualcuno estrapola, non si capisce nulla.
dovresti fare una ContePedia e riassumere tutta la tua situazione; io mi ci perdo  nelle tue beghe familiari e non so per chi tifare :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> conte sono 4 pagine che ho perso il filo del tuo discorso, è chiaro che qualcuno estrapola, non si capisce nulla.
> dovresti fare una ContePedia e riassumere tutta la tua situazione; io mi ci perdo  nelle tue beghe familiari e non so per chi tifare :smile:


No non ci casco.
Minerva è una specialista a prendere una frase decontestualizzarla e farne sempre qualcosa che sia tendenzioso, ambiguo, polinterpretabile.

Per ContePedia...rivolgersi all'utente Nausicaa.
Alla voce Troia: donna dalla spiccata sensualità.

Penso che sarei offensivo se la chiamassi: o figasecca, o culona, o beghina stronza.

Il problema sta tutto nel fatto che...

Sono i soliti giochini del menga...in cui si capisce tutto e niente...no?

Non ho beghe familiari eh?
Dovrei averne?

Cioè certe cose che per tante persone sono disgrazie colossali...per noi due sono cagate...
Forse perchè nessuno è così attaccato all'altro no?
Forse perchè non ci sono manie in testa
Forse perchè non ci sono piedistalli, ma comuni mortali
Forse perchè senza tanto ammmmmoooorreeeeeeeee si vive più tranquilli no?

L'unica vera bega familiare...per me...è che sto cancraccio non ci sia più...
Tutto lì...


----------



## Ultimo (12 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No lei non ghigna...ma mi guarda con un piccolo sorriso...che dice...
> Ma quanto sei incazzato con te stesso?


.
Ciao contuzzo.
Hai da darmi la pagina iniziale della tua entrata qua? sempre che ci sia. 
Alcune domande se mi permetti, e queste domande nascono dal fatto che mi affascina leggerti, certo non condivido, ma tu conoscendomi ( spero) saprai che per me non condividere non vuol dire non rispettare.
Quanti anni hai, da quando hai cominciato a comportarti così ( e se sei sempre stato così dimmi allora da quando hai cominciato ad esternarti in maniera evidente in questa maniera,) potrei sapere se sei al "secondo matrimonio" perchè mi è sembrato di leggere questo, tua moglie ti ha mai detto nulla riguardo il tuo comportamento-atteggiamento, sei felice, se lo sei mi dici il perchè, lo stesso vale se non sei felice,( e comunque, mi dici cosa non va, se qualcosa non va, o perlomeno cosa ti disturba in un rapporto di coppia.) 

Ben inteso se vuoi rispondermi fallo pure, se vuoi dirmi invece ma a te che azzo interessa, fallo, riterrei questa risposta giusta. 
Sbri scusa ma..... mica posso aprire un thread.. o si ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> .
> Ciao contuzzo.
> Hai da darmi la pagina iniziale della tua entrata qua? sempre che ci sia.
> Alcune domande se mi permetti, e queste domande nascono dal fatto che mi affascina leggerti, certo non condivido, ma tu conoscendomi ( spero) saprai che per me non condividere non vuol dire non rispettare.
> ...


No, non c'è problema, stai pure qui. Ti dico solo una cosa: l'essenza del Conte sta proprio in ciò che non dice dicendo, in ciò che dice non dicendo e lui lo sa benissimo...


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo.
> però se cammino e sento un tizio che chiama troia la moglie rimango comunque basita, è un mio limite


è molto più sorprendente la tua permanenza in questo forum, signora Minerva. Con rispetto.


----------



## Minerva (12 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è molto più sorprendente la tua permanenza in questo forum, signora Minerva. Con rispetto.


sei l'olandesina?
vero, è giunta la mia ora ...è tempo di morire:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei l'olandesina?
> vero, è giunta la mia ora ...è tempo di morire:mrgreen:


mi basta il tempo di morire
tra le tue braccia così

domani puoi dimenticare
ma adesso dimmi di sì


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei l'olandesina?
> vero, è giunta la mia ora ...è tempo di morire:mrgreen:


 OHHHHH, ma che dici?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi basta il tempo di morire
> tra le tue braccia così
> 
> domani puoi dimenticare
> ma adesso dimmi di sì


NON DIRE NO...


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei l'olandesina?
> vero, è giunta la mia ora ...è tempo di morire:mrgreen:


Che esagerazione!
Dico solo che è inutile esporre Monet in un circo.
Lei che ne dice?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non c'è problema, stai pure qui. Ti dico solo una cosa: l'essenza del Conte sta proprio in ciò che non dice dicendo, in ciò che dice non dicendo e lui lo sa benissimo...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> .
> Ciao contuzzo.
> Hai da darmi la pagina iniziale della tua entrata qua? sempre che ci sia.
> Alcune domande se mi permetti, e queste domande nascono dal fatto che mi affascina leggerti, certo non condivido, ma tu conoscendomi ( spero) saprai che per me non condividere non vuol dire non rispettare.
> ...


Riprendiamo questi discorsi in privè...qui ogni beghina stronza può leggere no?
Ti rispondo...con calma...magari su un nuovo 3d...di...Io Conte!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei l'olandesina?
> vero, è giunta la mia ora ...è tempo di morire:mrgreen:


[video=youtube;GSKwpobt9kw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSKwpobt9kw[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, non c'è problema, stai pure qui. Ti dico solo una cosa: l'essenza del Conte sta proprio in ciò che non dice dicendo, in ciò che dice non dicendo e lui lo sa benissimo...


E secondo te io perchè....


----------



## melania (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non riesco più a credere in noi due. L'ho scritto, ce l'ho davanti, lo leggo, mi fa male ma so che è vero.
> Mi sono ripetuta mille volte i motivi per cui dovrei tornare ad avere fiducia, mille volte mi sono spronata a provarci. Ci ho provato, non ci riesco. Ogni volta che ci provo mi blocco, per un motivo o per l'altro. E adesso che faccio?


Ciao cara Sbri.
Ho tempi molto stretti in questo periodo, quando posso, leggo un po'.
Non ho letto tutte le risposte e soprattutto verso la fine mi pare che si siano messi tutti a parlare d'altro.
Io credo che tu debba tener duro. Le stonature le vedrai ancora a lungo. I tempi chi li può prevedere?
_Per me fra un po' sono tre anni......._
Capisco quando dici che ti sembra che tuo marito forzi la mano, è normale. Succede che lui vede la sua immagine riflessa nei tuoi occhi e non gli piace. Corre continuamente perché vorrebbe che tu dimenticassi. Capirà, capirete, che non si può dimenticare. La chiave non è: "ok, è successo, ora cerchiamo di andare avanti ", ma piuttosto è :  " E' successo, ok. Perché? Cosa volevi tu da me? Sono in grado di dartelo? E io cosa voglio? Puoi darmelo?."
E infine, non mi ricordo chi l'ha detto...però mi sento di confermare "anche dal tradimento si può tirare fuori qualcosa di buono"


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Ciao cara Sbri.
> Ho tempi molto stretti in questo periodo, quando posso, leggo un po'.
> Non ho letto tutte le risposte e soprattutto verso la fine mi pare che si siano messi tutti a parlare d'altro.
> Io credo che tu debba tener duro. Le stonature le vedrai ancora a lungo. I tempi chi li può prevedere?
> ...


Grazie Melania... 3 anni... cazzerola sembra assurdo, anni per recuperare i danni fatti in poche ore, pochi giorni, pochi mesi... mah...  come direbbe il Conte ma porc... ma porc....
Sto cercando di tener duro comunque, terrò duro il più possibile.
ciao cara, un abbraccio.


----------



## melania (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senza dubbio è una persona emotivamente immatura, instabile e incontrollata. Dico senza dubbio perchè, dato che mi inquietava e volevo capire fino a che punto potesse arrivare, mi sono informata da una persona di cui mi fido sul suo conto. Diciamo che ne ha combinate parecchie.


Questo l'ho visto ora!!!!!!

Non è che la tua...e la mia fagocera sono la stessa persona?????


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Questo l'ho visto ora!!!!!!
> 
> Non è che la tua...e la mia fagocera sono la stessa persona?????


Bhe... la mia ne ha combinata almeno una ancora più grossa: ti si è presentata in camicia da notte sotto casa alle due del mattino?


----------



## Simy (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bhe... la mia ne ha combinata almeno una ancora più grossa: ti si è presentata in camicia da notte sotto casa alle due del mattino?


....mmhhh...vediamo nel mio caso quando si è presentata sotto casa non era in camicia da notte e non erano le due del mattino...dire che ha vinto la tua :mrgreen:

.....però la mia mi spediva le lettere anonime! :mrgreen:


----------



## melania (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bhe... la mia ne ha combinata almeno una ancora più grossa: ti si è presentata in camicia da notte sotto casa alle due del mattino?


No.
Però se l'avesse fatto...una secchiata d'acqua sulla testa non gliel'avrei negata di certo:strepitoso:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

melania ha detto:


> No.
> Però se l'avesse fatto...una secchiata d'acqua sulla testa non gliel'avrei negata di certo:strepitoso:


Conosco l'episodio ma non l'epilogo... ma a quanto sento le facocere non si smentiscono mai, eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....mmhhh...vediamo nel mio caso quando si è presentata sotto casa non era in camicia da notte e non erano le due del mattino...dire che ha vinto la tua :mrgreen:
> 
> .....però la mia mi spediva le lettere anonime! :mrgreen:


Le lettere, messaggi, telefonate anonime sono un classico, senza quelle non ti danno il patentino


----------



## MK (12 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....mmhhh...vediamo nel mio caso quando si è presentata sotto casa non era in camicia da notte e non erano le due del mattino...dire che ha vinto la tua :mrgreen:
> 
> *.....però la mia mi spediva le lettere anonime*! :mrgreen:


Allora era la mia .


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Allora era la mia .


Oh mio Signore, so che hai da fare, però... dovesse un giorno partirmi un embolo, fossi in preda a una tempesta ormonale o a una crisi di identità e mi trasformassi in facocera... ti prego Signore... un colpo, che basti a farmi rinsavire o a impedirmi di cadere nella pozza di fango.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Gennaio 2012)

Chissà perchè per fagocera avevo inteso na cosa, ma non dico cosa, e mi ritiro per sempre da sti discorsi fagoceri.


----------



## ciliegina (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non riesco più a credere in noi due. L'ho scritto, ce l'ho davanti, lo leggo, mi fa male ma so che è vero.
> Mi sono ripetuta mille volte i motivi per cui dovrei tornare ad avere fiducia, mille volte mi sono spronata a provarci. Ci ho provato, non ci riesco. Ogni volta che ci provo mi blocco, per un motivo o per l'altro. E adesso che faccio?


Cara Sbriciolata,
se dopo quattro mesi riesco a vedere qualcosa di positivo in mio marito lo devo a te e alla fiducia che mi hai trasmesso con le tue parole. Una volta mi hai fatto notare che le parole d'amore che dicono alle amanti sono solo frutto dell'ammore. Ed è vero. Un marito che si lasci convincere a tradire e che trovi gusto in quello che fa, è perché vive l sua relazione libero, senza avere sulle spalle il peso della vita quotidiana. Se mio marito o il tuo avessero vissuto nella stessa casa con l'amante, se avessero avuto almeno un figlio dall'amante, avrebbero preso coscienza che tutti i rapporti si somigliano: sono piacevoli e complicati nello stesso tempo. E poi le amanti: arrivano, si insinuano e scopano...sempre, ovunque, comunque. Scusa la poca eleganza, ma è quello che fanno e in nome di quello credono di poter essere amate alla follia. 
E' un discorso semplicistico, lo so, però mi consolo a pensare che mio marito sia stato superficiale e immaturo a tradirmi e ora invece quell'entusiasmo che prima riservava alla sua facocera lo impieghi per ricostruire una storia con me, talvolta in maniera maldestra, risultando anche un po' innaturale...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Cara Sbriciolata,
> se dopo quattro mesi riesco a vedere qualcosa di positivo in mio marito lo devo a te e alla fiducia che mi hai trasmesso con le tue parole. Una volta mi hai fatto notare che le parole d'amore che dicono alle amanti sono solo frutto dell'ammore. Ed è vero. Un marito che si lasci convincere a tradire e che trovi gusto in quello che fa, è perché vive l sua relazione libero, senza avere sulle spalle il peso della vita quotidiana. Se mio marito o il tuo avessero vissuto nella stessa casa con l'amante, se avessero avuto almeno un figlio dall'amante, avrebbero preso coscienza che tutti i rapporti si somigliano: sono piacevoli e complicati nello stesso tempo. E poi le amanti: arrivano, si insinuano e scopano...sempre, ovunque, comunque. Scusa la poca eleganza, ma è quello che fanno e in nome di quello credono di poter essere amate alla follia.
> E' un discorso semplicistico, lo so, però mi consolo a pensare che mio marito sia stato superficiale e immaturo a tradirmi e ora invece quell'entusiasmo che prima riservava alla sua facocera lo impieghi per ricostruire una storia con me, talvolta in maniera maldestra, risultando anche un po' innaturale...


Cara Ciliegina, grazie per quello che hai detto, sono felice delle buone notizie. Maldestro eh? anche lui? Io pure mi sono chiesta come mi comporterei, se riuscissi ad essere naturale... se torneremo mai ad essere spontanei, forse è solo questo che mi manca, questo e un bello strato di fondamenta sotto i piedi... lascerò lavorare il tempo, starò seduta e vedrò che succede. 
Intanto un abbraccione, fatti viva più spesso.


----------



## ciliegina (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cara Ciliegina, grazie per quello che hai detto, sono felice delle buone notizie. Maldestro eh? anche lui? Io pure mi sono chiesta come mi comporterei, se riuscissi ad essere naturale... se torneremo mai ad essere spontanei, forse è solo questo che mi manca, questo e un bello strato di fondamenta sotto i piedi... lascerò lavorare il tempo, starò seduta e vedrò che succede.
> Intanto un abbraccione, fatti viva più spesso.


Io non ho poi tante buone notizie...Come ha scritto qualcuno, vivo alla giornata, ma l'ultimo pensiero che mi accompagna al sonno è sempre lo stesso: scoprire se mio marito continua la sua storia con la facocera. Vedo tanto impegno da parte sua a rassicurarmi e questo mi riempie il cuore. Ma quando stava con lei e poi tornava a casa e mi salutava e organizzava con me la cena, la serata, non faceva lo stesso, rassicurarmi e prendermi in giro? Non ne usciremo mai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Io non ho poi tante buone notizie...Come ha scritto qualcuno, vivo alla giornata, ma l'ultimo pensiero che mi accompagna al sonno è sempre lo stesso: scoprire se mio marito continua la sua storia con la facocera. Vedo tanto impegno da parte sua a rassicurarmi e questo mi riempie il cuore. Ma quando stava con lei e poi tornava a casa e mi salutava e organizzava con me la cena, la serata, non faceva lo stesso, rassicurarmi e prendermi in giro? Non ne usciremo mai.


Eh no, dai, mica abbiamo ammazzato qualcuno... ne dobbiamo uscire.Ci metteremo del tempo, ma da questa condizione usciremo.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Gennaio 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Cara Sbriciolata,
> se dopo quattro mesi riesco a vedere qualcosa di positivo in mio marito lo devo a te e alla fiducia che mi hai trasmesso con le tue parole. Una volta mi hai fatto notare che le parole d'amore che dicono alle amanti sono solo frutto dell'ammore. Ed è vero. Un marito che si lasci convincere a tradire e che trovi gusto in quello che fa, è perché vive l sua relazione libero, senza avere sulle spalle il peso della vita quotidiana. Se mio marito o il tuo avessero vissuto nella stessa casa con l'amante, se avessero avuto almeno un figlio dall'amante, avrebbero preso coscienza che tutti i rapporti si somigliano: sono piacevoli e complicati nello stesso tempo. E poi le amanti: arrivano, si insinuano e scopano...sempre, ovunque, comunque. Scusa la poca eleganza, ma è quello che fanno e in nome di quello credono di poter essere amate alla follia.
> E' un discorso semplicistico, lo so, però mi consolo a pensare che mio marito sia stato superficiale e immaturo a tradirmi e ora invece quell'entusiasmo che prima riservava alla sua facocera lo impieghi per ricostruire una storia con me, talvolta in maniera maldestra, risultando anche un po' innaturale...


Io ho un amico che dopo anni adi amante,ha ''costretto''la moglie a mollarlo,non avendo le palle per dirglielo,e credo sia stato stupido.Perche'un conto e'fare l'amante,altro la moglie....


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io ho un amico che dopo anni adi amante,ha ''costretto''la moglie a mollarlo,non avendo le palle per dirglielo,e credo sia stato stupido.Perche'un conto e'fare l'amante,altro la moglie....


Se una è scassaballe da amante... da moglie te la lascio tutta!


----------



## lothar57 (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se una è scassaballe da amante... da moglie te la lascio tutta!


no...intendo che loro si prendono il meglio...non sentono critiche casalinghe..non discutono dove andare in vacanza..i brutti voti dei figli...i problemi al lavoro..etc....e'un mondo rosa..

ma quando diventa moglie la storia cambia...


----------



## Simy (12 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no...intendo che loro si prendono il meglio...non sentono critiche casalinghe..non discutono dove andare in vacanza..i brutti voti dei figli...i problemi al lavoro..etc....e'un mondo rosa..ma quando diventa moglie la storia cambia...


che minchia di avatar hai messo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che minchia di avatar hai messo!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Lotharone è in crisi... mistica... Buona Simy che è un momentaccio, stiamogli vicino!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no...intendo che loro si prendono il meglio...non sentono critiche casalinghe..non discutono dove andare in vacanza..i brutti voti dei figli...i problemi al lavoro..etc....e'un mondo rosa..
> 
> ma quando diventa moglie la storia cambia...


Appunto, pensa che ci sono quelle  che si permettono di scassare da amanti... ma che diritto hanno?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io ho un amico che dopo anni adi amante,ha ''costretto''la moglie a mollarlo,non avendo le palle per dirglielo,e credo sia stato stupido.Perche'un conto e'fare l'amante,altro la moglie....


Grande avatar amico...quello del cagnolino non si poteva vedere eh?
Ma le leggi eh? Le leggi nelle loro incredibili insicurezze? EH?
Ma porco cane...pensano sempre al peggio...e non vedono...

Melania, Ciliegina, Sbriciola...dove sono ora questi uomini? Lì' con voi o sono andati via con un'altra per trasformarla da amante in moglie eh?

Cosa possiamo fare per rassicurarle?
Piangete quel giorno che un uomo sgamato vi dirà con un sorriso...ok...cara mi hai sgamato...ora lo capisco benissimo...tu vorrai che me ne vada...ok cara...fammi trovare i bagagli pronti sul pianerottolo...e mi dispiace cara...è andata così...vedi se non mi sgamavi...tenevo te e l'altra...sai due fanno comodo no? Ma tu hai toppato..hai ficcanasato...e ora lo capisci anche tu devo fare il mio dovere...lasciami.

Però Lothar pensa a che vitaccia sti uomini a come devono rigar dritto eh?
Tu sei lì pensieroso e tua moglie ti dice...
AH sento che stai ancora pensando a l'altra...

Ma porc...porc...porc...

Insomma donne vestite i coturni no?
Siate UOME...
Una ti dice guardandoti negli occhi: tu quella beghina stronza non la devi più frequentare, perchè io ti voglio bene, lei invece no. Quindi o stai con me...seriamente...o io me ne vado.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande avatar amico...quello del cagnolino non si poteva vedere eh?
> Ma le leggi eh? Le leggi nelle loro incredibili insicurezze? EH?
> Ma porco cane...pensano sempre al peggio...e non vedono...
> 
> ...



Ti piace il diavolaccio amico..vedo..eh eh mi rappresenta benissimo...

da amante in moglie e squallido....io non lo farei mai,ma non per questa e'tanto''diversa''da me,neanche se fosse''piu'grande''...siamo abitudinari noi uomini.
E poi la sparo...non ci si mette 25 anni di matrimonio a capire di avere preso la donna sbagliata..vero amico??


----------



## ciliegina (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se una è scassaballe da amante... da moglie te la lascio tutta!


Quando stava con lei, mio marito doveva mentirle se usciva e si vedeva con gli amici, a me lo diceva con tranquillità. 
Ma lei faceva bene a preoccuparsi: se mio marito avesse incontrato una come lei, che lo avesse seguito ovunque, parlandogli di cosa le evochi un calippo a limone e di quali difficoltà abbiano le donne procaci a indossare un reggiseno...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti piace il diavolaccio amico..vedo..eh eh mi rappresenta benissimo...
> 
> da amante in moglie e squallido....io non lo farei mai,ma non per questa e'tanto''diversa''da me,neanche se fosse''piu'grande''...siamo abitudinari noi uomini.
> E poi la sparo...non ci si mette 25 anni di matrimonio a capire di avere preso la donna sbagliata..vero amico??


Amico mio...noi stiamo con la nostra donna...perchè sappiamo che non è nè giusta nè sbagliata...ma perchè sta scritto che ognuno porti la propria croce in silenzio! 
Infatti tu cosa dici? Dopo che ho fatto 25 anni di via crucis, un po' di svago ci sta...

Ma ti dico un'altra cosa...
I guai...ma chi se ne frega se ci becca...
I guai è andare con qualche stronza che poi come leggi qui...vanno a fare le deficenti...con tua moglie eh?

Prova ad immaginare...un'amica che va da tua moglie...e le fa tutta perfida...ah sai...io me lo scopo sai il tuo maritino bello...ha sposato te, ma ama te...

QUelle Lothar...sono le stronze...da sistemare per le feste...

Non le nostre povere amiche qui...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Quando stava con lei, mio marito doveva mentirle se usciva e si vedeva con gli amici, a me lo diceva con tranquillità.
> Ma lei faceva bene a preoccuparsi: se mio marito avesse incontrato una come lei, che lo avesse seguito ovunque, parlandogli di cosa le evochi un calippo a limone e di quali difficoltà abbiano le donne procaci a indossare un reggiseno...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Il suo guaio...non è che tuo marito legge qua...
Ma che...io....posso intortare te...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Però cazzo...almeno sai cosa piace a tuo marito no?


----------



## tesla (12 Gennaio 2012)

per voi il guaio è che un'amante vada dalla moglie a spifferarle tutto, per me è che le balestre siano illegali 
non per far male eh, nel culo, giusto per pareggiare i conti


----------



## Daniele (12 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> per voi il guaio è che un'amante vada dalla moglie a spifferarle tutto, per me è che le balestre siano illegali
> non per far male eh, nel culo, giusto per pareggiare i conti


Nel culo di chi mi ha tradito ci metterei la mole antonelliana...se sei congestionato ti libera ogni via respiratoria...ed anche molte altre.
Va la, spero che chi mi ha tradito abbia esercitato le sue funzioni sessuali con un malato di HIV...glielo auguro con il sorriso.


----------



## tesla (12 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Va la, spero che chi mi ha tradito abbia esercitato le sue funzioni sessuali con un malato di HIV...glielo auguro con il sorriso.


come sempre non riesco a immaginare una cosa simile  se sapessi che ha preso l'HIV probabilmente mi verrebbe un coccolone dal dispiacere. 
la differenza fra me e te [cit.] è che io la amo ancora, nonostante tutto :unhappy:


----------



## elena_ (12 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no...intendo che loro si prendono il meglio...non sentono critiche casalinghe..non discutono dove andare in vacanza..i brutti voti dei figli...i problemi al lavoro..etc....e'un mondo rosa..
> 
> ma quando diventa moglie la storia cambia...


vero un cazzo
le mogli si prendono tutto: il meglio e il peggio
i mariti idem
fa' che io diventi la compagna dell'uomo che amo e poi ti assicuro che lui non avrà affatto bisogno, né oggi né domani né mai, di andare a cercare alcunché fuori dalla porta di casa
tutte cazzate quelle che scrivi


P.S. ah se a qualcuno sfiorasse il pensiero che io sono una fagocera...beh...sono come si vuole che io sia .


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> vero un cazzo
> le mogli si prendono tutto: il meglio e il peggio
> i mariti idem
> fa' che io diventi la compagna dell'uomo che amo e poi ti assicuro che lui non avrà affatto bisogno, né oggi né domani né mai, di andare a cercare alcunché fuori dalla porta di casa
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...
Cara...un baciooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Flavia (12 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no...intendo che loro si prendono il meglio...non sentono critiche casalinghe..non discutono dove andare in vacanza..i brutti voti dei figli...i problemi al lavoro..etc....e'un mondo rosa..
> 
> ma quando diventa moglie la storia cambia...


ne sei sicuro?
Stavo con un separato, e io mi beccavo tutti i suoi problemi di qualsiasi origine e natura, che ci teneva bene a non portare a casa dei suoi perchè doveva mantenere la sua immagine con figli, genitori e parentado.
Quando poi le cose sono iniziate a girare nel verso giusto, per lui, ha mollato me.
Un mondo rosa? nel mio caso più sul grigio....


----------



## elena_ (12 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...
> Cara...un baciooooooooooooooooooooo


che ti ridi tu 

non sopporto leggere che le amanti hanno solo il meglio
io non voglio avere solo il meglio
io voglio avere tutto
porco cazzo


----------



## elena_ (12 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ne sei sicuro?
> Stavo con un separato, e io mi beccavo tutti i suoi problemi di qualsiasi origine e natura, che ci teneva bene a non portare a casa dei suoi perchè doveva mantenere la sua immagine con figli, genitori e parentado.
> Quando poi le cose sono iniziate a girare nel verso giusto, per lui, ha mollato me.
> Un mondo rosa? nel mio caso più sul grigio....


ecco
appunto

...fatemi andare nel 3D di quintina, così mi sfogo un po'...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande avatar amico...quello del cagnolino non si poteva vedere eh?
> Ma le leggi eh? Le leggi nelle loro incredibili insicurezze? EH?
> Ma porco cane...pensano sempre al peggio...e non vedono...
> 
> ...


risponderei... ciao caro, i bagagli te li fai da solo, te li trascini pure fuori di casa...porta via pure la roba sporca, così avrà lei il privilegio di lavartela, e la pomata per il mal di schiena, che puzza maledettamente e mi devo lavare le mani per mezz'ora dopo avertela data... eh lo so che due fanno comodo, ma credimi, voglio provare con 3... AUGURIIII


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> vero un cazzo
> le mogli si prendono tutto: il meglio e il peggio
> i mariti idem
> fa' che io diventi la compagna dell'uomo che amo e poi ti assicuro che lui non avrà affatto bisogno, né oggi né domani né mai, di andare a cercare alcunché fuori dalla porta di casa
> ...


Tu sei come vuoi essere.
Non te lo dico con astio, nè per provocarti... ma tu non sei migliore di nessuna moglie. Le mogli si prendono tutto, vero, il meglio e il peggio, ma danno il meglio e il peggio di quello che hanno; le brave mogli tendono a dare il meglio possibile. E quando tu sarai compagna, tenderai a fare altrettanto... ma potrà capitare anche a te che lui vada a cercare qualcos'altro fuori di casa. Perchè, se non è evidente, può capitare a tutte. E' proprio il pensiero che ha una donna di essere più figa di un'altra che la rende facocera.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu sei come vuoi essere.
> Non te lo dico con astio, nè per provocarti... ma tu non sei migliore di nessuna moglie. Le mogli si prendono tutto, vero, il meglio e il peggio, ma danno il meglio e il peggio di quello che hanno; le brave mogli tendono a dare il meglio possibile. E quando tu sarai compagna, tenderai a fare altrettanto... ma potrà capitare anche a te che lui vada a cercare qualcos'altro fuori di casa. Perchè, se non è evidente, può capitare a tutte. E' proprio il pensiero che ha una donna di essere più figa di un'altra che la rende facocera.



Penso che una donna possa essere più adatta di un'altra non ad essere moglie, ma a essere moglie di quel particolare uomo. Questo può succedere.
Io sono stata una pessima moglie per mio marito, nonostante i miei sforzi. E mi sono sforzata non poco. Ma so che posso essere una ottima moglie per qualcun altro.

Per tutto il resto, quoto assolutamente!


----------



## aristocat (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu sei come vuoi essere.
> Non te lo dico con astio, nè per provocarti... ma tu non sei migliore di nessuna moglie. Le mogli si prendono tutto, vero, il meglio e il peggio, ma danno il meglio e il peggio di quello che hanno; le brave mogli tendono a dare il meglio possibile. E quando tu sarai compagna, tenderai a fare altrettanto... ma potrà capitare anche a te che lui vada a cercare qualcos'altro fuori di casa. Perchè, se non è evidente, può capitare a tutte. E' proprio il pensiero che ha una donna di essere più figa di un'altra che la rende facocera.


 In effetti, pensare che si è fighe solo facendo breccia sul cuore (o quello che vogliamo :sonar di un uomo impegnato è meschino. 
Voglio sperare che tante amanti si "buttino via" per sentimenti più _nobili_... mi piace pensarlo, almeno. Preferisco pensare che fanno quello che fanno non per l'idea banale di "fare le scarpe" a un'altra donna, ma perché sentono che c'è un'intesa speciale con quell'uomo e che *forse* potrebbe nascere qualcosa di bello, di importante...


----------



## aristocat (12 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Penso che una donna possa essere più adatta di un'altra non ad essere moglie, ma a essere moglie di quel particolare uomo. Questo può succedere.


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> In effetti, pensare che si è fighe solo facendo breccia sul cuore (o quello che vogliamo :sonar di un uomo impegnato è meschino.
> Voglio sperare che tante amanti si "buttino via" per sentimenti più _nobili_... mi piace pensarlo, almeno. Preferisco pensare che fanno quello che fanno non per l'idea banale di "fare le scarpe" a un'altra donna, ma perché sentono che c'è un'intesa speciale con quell'uomo e che *forse* potrebbe nascere qualcosa di bello, di importante...


Io sono sicura che tante amanti... amano. E quelle non sono facocere, sono persone che hanno una storia d'amore che oltre a gioia procura anche dolore, lo sanno e se ne dolgono. Ho raccontato una volta di una persona che ho conosciuto, che ha amato all'ombra per anni, di nascosto... ma era il suo grande amore, ed è riuscita a non fare soffrire nessuno, ed era felice di questo. Io di fronte all'amore mi arrendo, alzo le mani, è inumano negarlo.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> In effetti, pensare che si è fighe solo facendo breccia sul cuore (o quello che vogliamo :sonar di un uomo impegnato è meschino.
> Voglio sperare che tante amanti si "buttino via" per sentimenti più _nobili_... mi piace pensarlo, almeno. Preferisco pensare che fanno quello che fanno non per l'idea banale di "fare le scarpe" a un'altra donna, ma perché sentono che c'è un'intesa speciale con quell'uomo e che *forse* potrebbe nascere qualcosa di bello, di importante...


Ci sono tante sfumature...
Ho presente una mia amica... molto bella, in gamba, intelligente... odiata dalla stragrande maggioranza di tutte le conoscenze femminili perchè si interessava... troppo.. ai compagni delle altre.
Ma non lo faceva per sentirsi figa con gli uomini delle altre.

Se qualcuna le faceva notare i suoi brutti atteggiamenti si incazzava pure, e credetemi, era sincera.  I suoi comportamenti, che ho visto io stessa più volte, addirittura ridicoli in alcune occasioni, erano dettati da un impulso di cui non si rendeva neppure conto.
Insicura, con un rapporto conflittuale con la madre da cui era costantemente derisa (potete anche non crederci, ma io l'ho visto... quella madre era gelosa della figlia e faceva di tutto per buttarla giù...) si sentiva bene solo quando era sicura dell'interesse degli uomini... uomini come il padre, affezionato a lei ma succube della madre, e incapace di difenderla...

Sembro troppo cervellotica? Eppure... 
La mia amica poi non portava al tradimento definitivo gli uomini che "puntava".
Ma li lusingava, li stuzzicava, faceva mostra delle sue doti fino a che a questi... bè, non tirava 
E poi trovava strano che le facessero la corte, e che le donne di questi uomini si incavolassero...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Penso che una donna possa essere più adatta di un'altra non ad essere moglie, ma a essere moglie di quel particolare uomo. Questo può succedere.


Verissimo, ma solo quell'uomo può dirlo.


----------



## aristocat (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sono sicura che tante amanti... amano. E quelle non sono facocere, sono persone che hanno una storia d'amore che oltre a gioia procura anche dolore, lo sanno e se ne dolgono. Ho raccontato una volta di una persona che ho conosciuto, che ha amato all'ombra per anni, di nascosto... ma era il suo grande amore, ed è riuscita a non fare soffrire nessuno, ed era felice di questo. *Io di fronte all'amore mi arrendo, alzo le mani, è inumano negarlo.*


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Verissimo, ma solo quell'uomo può dirlo.


L'uomo, come la donna, possono entrambi essere nel giusto o nel torto a pensare di essere adatti a stare insieme. Direi che solo il tempo lo rivelerà.

Ma capisco quello che intendi. Io, amante, non posso arrogarmi il diritto di pensare che, come moglie, sarei riuscita a rendere più felice, o addirittura _completamente_ felice il mio uomo... a differenza della moglie...

Però, come donna che ama... posso sognarlo, sperarlo, crederlo....


----------



## aristocat (12 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci sono tante sfumature...
> Ho presente una mia amica... molto bella, in gamba, intelligente... odiata dalla stragrande maggioranza di tutte le conoscenze femminili perchè si interessava... troppo.. ai compagni delle altre.
> Ma non lo faceva per sentirsi figa con gli uomini delle altre.
> 
> ...


Eh bé, questo è un caso a sé... :singleeye:. Magari non sarà mai un'amante, intanto fa l'ammaliatrice...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Eh bé, questo è un caso a sé... :singleeye:. Magari non sarà mai un'amante, intanto fa l'ammaliatrice...


E' un caso eclatante.
Ma non è raro sai? Donne che hanno un bisogno quasi compulsivo di flirtare con ogni maschio, am solo fino a che non hanno la convinzione che questo la desideri... al che mollano la presa... fino a che non vedono scemare l'interesse, e allora riprendono...
Le civette, insomma.

Invece penso piuttosto raro il caso di una donna che davvero gongoli tra sè e sè -magari con una risatella diabolica- al pensiero di avere fregato un uomo a qualcuna...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci sono tante sfumature...
> Ho presente una mia amica... molto bella, in gamba, intelligente... odiata dalla stragrande maggioranza di tutte le conoscenze femminili perchè si interessava... troppo.. ai compagni delle altre.
> Ma non lo faceva per sentirsi figa con gli uomini delle altre.
> 
> ...


Sì, conosco il tipo, non è la sola... non so la tua amica, ma quelle che ho conosciuto io si rendevano perfettamente conto. Una mia collega una sera a cena ci provò in modo sfacciato con mio marito. A tavola c'erano anche i nostri figli. Mio marito mi lanciava occhiate disperate, i miei colleghi(tutti cari amici), mi guardavano preoccupati. Io presi mia figla in braccio e mio marito venne subito a prendere il suo posto. Il giorno dopo la presi da parte in ufficio e le dissi: se vuoi il numero di mio marito te lo dò, non c'è problema. Ma non provare mai più a mettermi in imbarazzo di fronte ai miei amici ed ai miei figli, altrimenti ti insegno a stare al mondo tutto in un colpo. Ha capito.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì, conosco il tipo, non è la sola... non so la tua amica, ma quelle che ho conosciuto io si rendevano perfettamente conto. Una mia collega una sera a cena ci provò in modo sfacciato con mio marito. A tavola c'erano anche i nostri figli. Mio marito mi lanciava occhiate disperate, i miei colleghi(tutti cari amici), mi guardavano preoccupati. Io presi mia figla in braccio e mio marito venne subito a prendere il suo posto. Il giorno dopo la presi da parte in ufficio e le dissi: se vuoi il numero di mio marito te lo dò, non c'è problema. Ma non provare mai più a mettermi in imbarazzo di fronte ai miei amici ed ai miei figli, altrimenti ti insegno a stare al mondo tutto in un colpo. Ha capito.



'azz.
Che coraggio (per modo di dire) a comportarsi in quel modo... ma che pensa di ottenere una donna a fare la corte a qualcuno davanti alla moglie?
Rimango allibita più che altro...

Tu, Sbri, sei stata grande.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'uomo, come la donna, possono entrambi essere nel giusto o nel torto a pensare di essere adatti a stare insieme. Direi che solo il tempo lo rivelerà.
> 
> Ma capisco quello che intendi. Io, amante, non posso arrogarmi il diritto di pensare che, come moglie, sarei riuscita a rendere più felice, o addirittura _completamente_ felice il mio uomo... a differenza della moglie...
> 
> Però, come donna che ama... posso sognarlo, sperarlo, crederlo....


Non a differenza della moglie Nau, ma come ha fatto la moglie prima di me. Perchè se lui l'ha sposata... non è stato perchè gli puntavano una pistola alla tempia, no?


----------



## aristocat (12 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' un caso eclatante.
> Ma non è raro sai? Donne che hanno un bisogno quasi compulsivo di flirtare con ogni maschio, am solo fino a che non hanno la convinzione che questo la desideri... al che mollano la presa... fino a che non vedono scemare l'interesse, e allora riprendono...
> Le civette, insomma.
> *
> Invece penso piuttosto raro il caso di una donna che davvero gongoli tra sè e sè -magari con una risatella diabolica- al pensiero di avere fregato un uomo a qualcuna...*


Francamente lo credo anch'io, penso sia cosa rara... per fortuna...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> 'azz.
> Che coraggio (per modo di dire) a comportarsi in quel modo... ma che pensa di ottenere una donna a fare la corte a qualcuno davanti alla moglie?
> Rimango allibita più che altro...
> 
> Tu, Sbri, sei stata grande.


per inciso... era un periodaccio della sua vita, e anche lei non è proprio una persona equilibrata e piena di scrupoli, ho sempre pensato, vedendo negli anni le sue storie, sempre impossibili e assurde, che avesse avuto problemi con la figura paterna (cervellotica anche io?)


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non a differenza della moglie Nau, ma come ha fatto la moglie prima di me. Perchè se lui l'ha sposata... non è stato perchè gli puntavano una pistola alla tempia, no?



Sono d'accordo.
Ma l'amante che ama, spera, sogna e crede, di poter rendere il suo uomo felice, più di quanto è attualmente con la moglie, e che questa felicità duri... per sempre.

Del resto, Sbri, l'amante scommette solo sul suo futuro felice con l'uomo. Certo, potrebbe andare male, ma potrebbe andare bene. Mentre il rapporto con la moglie è già andato male, dato di fatto.
Chiaramente sto parlando di situazioni in cui l'amante ama, e il matrimonio dell'uomo è *davvero* naufragato da tempo, tanto per rendere la storia un pò meno brutta.

Anche perchè, al di là del tradimento, è una speranza che *ogni *donna innamorata serba in cuore... rendere felice il suo uomo ed essere felice con lui, fino all'ultimo respiro. Più di tutte le donne che l'hanno preceduta.


----------



## aristocat (12 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì, conosco il tipo, non è la sola... non so la tua amica, ma quelle che ho conosciuto io si rendevano perfettamente conto. Una mia collega una sera a cena ci provò in modo sfacciato con mio marito. A tavola c'erano anche i nostri figli. Mio marito mi lanciava occhiate disperate, i miei colleghi(tutti cari amici), mi guardavano preoccupati. Io presi mia figla in braccio e mio marito venne subito a prendere il suo posto. Il giorno dopo la presi da parte in ufficio e le dissi: se vuoi il numero di mio marito te lo dò, non c'è problema. Ma non provare mai più a mettermi in imbarazzo di fronte ai miei amici ed ai miei figli, altrimenti ti insegno a stare al mondo tutto in un colpo. Ha capito.


Evidente caso di una sciocchina che ... dici bene, non ha imparato ancora del tutto a stare al mondo. Hai fatto bene a darle qualche ripetizione . Comunque credo che una vera amante (o un vero amante) si comporti rigorosamente nel modo opposto a quello della tua collega. Tanto da sembrare la -o il - più glaciale dei commensali a tavola...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Francamente lo credo anch'io, penso sia cosa rara... per fortuna...


Per esperienza (e non parlo solo della mia facocera) devo purtroppo dire di no, non credo che sia rara. E credo di sapere perchè. A noi fino da bimbe viene insegnato che la famiglia, la serenità e la felicità della famiglia, dipendono da noi, e siamo stimolate a metterci in competizione proprio in questo campo con le altre figure femminili, partendo dalla madre. Quando siamo grandi, siamo in competizione con altre donne, sul poter rendere felice un uomo, sul dargli la migliore famiglia possibile. Devastante, eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Ma l'amante che ama, spera, sogna e crede, di poter rendere il suo uomo felice, più di quanto è attualmente con la moglie, e che questa felicità duri... per sempre.
> 
> Del resto, Sbri, l'amante scommette solo sul suo futuro felice con l'uomo. Certo, potrebbe andare male, ma potrebbe andare bene. Mentre il rapporto con la moglie è già andato male, dato di fatto.
> ...


Appunto... ho appena scritto proprio questo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Evidente caso di una sciocchina che ... dici bene, non ha imparato ancora del tutto a stare al mondo. Hai fatto bene a darle qualche ripetizione . Comunque credo che una vera amante (o un vero amante) si comporti rigorosamente nel modo opposto a quello della tua collega. Tanto da sembrare la -o il - più glaciale dei commensali a tavola...


Amante a sangue freddo, eh? Sì, se è minimamente furbo sì...


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Appunto... ho appena scritto proprio questo...



Sorry.
Ubriaca di sonno?
Semplicemente logorroica?

Io, dico


----------



## aristocat (13 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per esperienza (e non parlo solo della mia facocera) devo purtroppo dire di no, non credo che sia rara. E credo di sapere perchè. A noi fino da bimbe viene insegnato che la famiglia, la serenità e la felicità della famiglia, dipendono da noi, e siamo stimolate a metterci in competizione proprio in questo campo con le altre figure femminili, partendo dalla madre. Quando siamo grandi, siamo in competizione con altre donne, sul poter rendere felice un uomo, sul dargli la migliore famiglia possibile. Devastante, eh?


 Uhm... Ci rifletterò. 
Adesso però vi saluto e vi do' la buona notte :smile::smile:
a presto!
ari


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Uhm... Ci rifletterò.
> Adesso però vi saluto e vi do' la buona notte :smile::smile:
> a presto!
> ari



Buonanotte!
E' stato molto piacevole chiacchierare con voi! A presto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sorry.
> Ubriaca di sonno?
> Semplicemente logorroica?
> 
> Io, dico


No, avevi scritto prima tu... bella 'sta serata tra ragazze


----------



## aristocat (13 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Amante a sangue freddo, eh? Sì, se è minimamente furbo sì...


Eh, in questi casi secondo me, chi normalmente non ha sangue freddo, se lo deve far venire in fretta, altrimenti è meglio che rinunci...

ri-buonanotte!
ari


----------



## elena_ (13 Gennaio 2012)

Non godo a sapere sua moglie fregata. 
Non penso di essere più figa di lei.
A dire il vero ho empatizzato molto con lei, e mi sono messa spesso nei suoi panni per cercare di capire...poi ho dovuto lasciar perdere altrimenti ne sarei uscita pazza.
Ho sempre pensato che lei avesse qualcosa di speciale, altrimenti lui non avrebbe potuto sposarla. Ma sono anche arrivata a pensare che certe volte ci si sposa con troppa leggerezza, convinti che quella sia la persona giusta quando non lo è.
Ho assistito troppe volte ai loro litigi: un rapporto basato sul conflitto, da parte di lei una lotta continua con ripicche e rigurgiti di orgoglio e scenate di gelosia: un comportamento di fronte al quale lui ha cominciato a fuggire. Quando ha conosciuto me era in piena fuga, ma io l'ho capito solo dopo.
E mi tornano implacabilmente alla memoria le parole di Amoremio, quando diceva che l'amante non è altro che una cura e una stampella per curare qualcosa che altrimenti è insansabile.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> che ti ridi tu
> 
> non sopporto leggere che le amanti hanno solo il meglio
> io non voglio avere solo il meglio
> ...


Buongiorno Elena..tu sei giovane e non puoi sapere,Ma e'cosi',e'vero l'amante prende le briciole,ma...sono momenti di pace e serenita'.La moglie,poveretta,si prende il peggio,con l'altra ho discusso una volta sola per 3 minuti,a casa molto spesso..


----------



## ciliegina (13 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu sei come vuoi essere.
> Non te lo dico con astio, nè per provocarti... ma tu non sei migliore di nessuna moglie. Le mogli si prendono tutto, vero, il meglio e il peggio, ma danno il meglio e il peggio di quello che hanno; le brave mogli tendono a dare il meglio possibile. E quando tu sarai compagna, tenderai a fare altrettanto... ma potrà capitare anche a te che lui vada a cercare qualcos'altro fuori di casa. Perchè, se non è evidente, può capitare a tutte. *E' proprio il pensiero che ha una donna di essere più figa di un'altra che la rende facocera.*


*



*Mi leggi nel pensiero.


----------



## ciliegina (13 Gennaio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> 'azz.
> Che coraggio (per modo di dire) a comportarsi in quel modo... ma che pensa di ottenere una donna a fare la corte a qualcuno davanti alla moglie?
> Rimango allibita più che altro...
> 
> Tu, Sbri, sei stata grande.


La mia conoscente ha ottenuto mio marito.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Gennaio 2012)

Sono sicuro di una cosa, che nel tradimento, ci siano sempre o quasi, problemi di origine adolescenziale.
Due si sposano, e questi due come tutti pensano che il matrimonio sarà un paradiso, nasce il primo figlio, arrivano le bollette, ci si carica sempre di più di problemi, problemi che altro non sono che la vita stessa, il dialogo iniziale comincia a spezzarsi, spezzarsi perchè entrambi sono troppo presi da se stessi, e la coppia comincia a diventare non-coppia, si comincia a cercare di equilibrarsi ma non ci si riesce, non ci si riesce perchè entrambi non cercano un accordo comune ma pensano sempre e solo a se stessi, intanto si comincia a pensare di tradire ( si sa no, l'uomo è poligamo) arriva quel momento sognato, cercato, e trovato; dove si ha la possibilità di tradire, entrambi cominciano a inventarsi realtà false, il ti voglio bene comincia a diventare una parola di ogni giorno, e probabilmente succederà alla parola ti amo, nella mente di entrambi i sogni sono privi di bollette dell'enel di figli che gridano e di calzette non trovate, ed i problemi che ti hanno segnato nell'adolescenza cominciano a venire fuori, i sogni di chi appena diventato uomo o donna cominciano a scomparire d'avanti a quella realtà così lontana dalle idee che avevamo, ma abbiamo adesso l'amante, colei a cui diciamo ti amo! colei che non ci dirà tesoro è arrivata la bolletta, tesoro ci pensi tu al bambino, tesoro sto male io mi metto nel divano.... 

E ci sta bene questa nuova realtà FALSA.
Poi quando si viene scoperti, sembra quasi che tutto diventi chiaro! l'adolescente ha risolto i suoi problemi, il coniuge diventa chi è stato il tuo passato e chi ti è stato davvero accanto e ti ha sostenuto nella vita, e quando stavi a vomitare, tutto diventa un miscuglio di orrore dove capisci che hai tradito la tua stessa vita, perchè la tua stessa vita, era chi ti scassava le palle nel quotidiano.

E dopo tutto ciò comincia quella realtà dove ti domandi, ma perchè non possiamo tornare indietro? e stai a domandarti mille perchè, il traditore per un motivo il tradito per un'altro, entrambi hanno acquisito quella realtà dove il futuro è si fiducia, ma non più una coppia fatta da un noi, ma da due entità separate e divise,"lui$lei, non esiste più il noi, quel noi che come in un limbo ti avvolgeva in coperte così calde così accoglienti così materne per entrambi.
e ti ritrovi solo come quando sei nato e devi affrontare la vita daccapo.


----------



## elena_ (13 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Elena..tu sei giovane e non puoi sapere,Ma e'cosi',e'vero l'amante prende le briciole,ma...sono momenti di pace e serenita'.La moglie,poveretta,si prende il peggio,con l'altra ho discusso una volta sola per 3 minuti,a casa molto spesso..


Lothar,
le discussioni sono normali in una relazione: ci si confronta per risolvere un problema e discutendo si trova un punto di incontro. Se non c'è discussione non c'è nemmeno comunicazione. 
Non è normale una relazione basata sul conflitto, perché lì non c'è spazio per la comunicazione.
La discussione avvicina.
Il conflitto allontana inevitabilmente.


----------



## elena_ (13 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Sono sicuro di una cosa, che nel tradimento, ci siano sempre o quasi, problemi di origine adolescenziale.
> Due si sposano, e questi due come tutti pensano che il matrimonio sarà un paradiso, nasce il primo figlio, arrivano le bollette, ci si carica sempre di più di problemi, problemi che altro non sono che la vita stessa, il dialogo iniziale comincia a spezzarsi, spezzarsi perchè entrambi sono troppo presi da se stessi, e la coppia comincia a diventare non-coppia, si comincia a cercare di equilibrarsi ma non ci si riesce, non ci si riesce perchè entrambi non cercano un accordo comune ma pensano sempre e solo a se stessi, intanto si comincia a pensare di tradire ( si sa no, l'uomo è poligamo) arriva quel momento sognato, cercato, e trovato; dove si ha la possibilità di tradire, entrambi cominciano a inventarsi realtà false, il ti voglio bene comincia a diventare una parola di ogni giorno, e probabilmente succederà alla parola ti amo, nella mente di entrambi i sogni sono privi di bollette dell'enel di figli che gridano e di calzette non trovate, ed i problemi che ti hanno segnato nell'adolescenza cominciano a venire fuori, i sogni di chi appena diventato uomo o donna cominciano a scomparire d'avanti a quella realtà così lontana dalle idee che avevamo, ma abbiamo adesso l'amante, colei a cui diciamo ti amo! colei che non ci dirà tesoro è arrivata la bolletta, tesoro ci pensi tu al bambino, tesoro sto male io mi metto nel divano....
> 
> E ci sta bene questa nuova realtà FALSA.
> ...


cazzate
(perdonatemi ma in questi giorni sono in vena di parolacce)
quel noi non è mai esistito
il concetto di coppia simbiotica è un concetto distorto
i motivi che spingono a un tradimento li abbiamo più volte sviscerati fino alla nausea
personalmente non c'è niente di falso in ciò che adesso sto vivendo e non mi sono mai sentita più viva e vera di adesso


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> che ti ridi tu
> 
> non sopporto leggere che le amanti hanno solo il meglio
> io non voglio avere solo il meglio
> ...


certo che in questo momento il tutto ti pare un pacchetto invitante perché vorrebbe dire  finalmente il rapporto quotidiano, la tanta agognata normalità che se per chi vive nel matrimonio è uno spauracchio, un pericolo di banalizzazione dell'amore ...
per chi ha vissuto nell'ombra le briciole diventa la grande meta.
sai bene quanto sia alto il rischio di aver idealizzato un amore che ancora è tutto da testare e temprare...resisterà?
te lo auguro sperando anche che il vostro inizio non sia una grossa sofferenza per altri (intendo i figli)


----------



## elena_ (13 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che in questo momento il tutto ti pare un pacchetto invitante perché vorrebbe dire  finalmente il rapporto quotidiano, la tanta agognata normalità che se per chi vive nel matrimonio è uno spauracchio, un pericolo di banalizzazione dell'amore ...
> per chi ha vissuto nell'ombra le briciole diventa la grande meta.
> sai bene quanto sia alto il rischio di aver idealizzato un amore che ancora è tutto da testare e temprare...resisterà?
> te lo auguro sperando anche che il vostro inizio non sia una grossa sofferenza per altri (intendo i figli)


Minerva,
credimi se ti ripeto che lui non mi sta dando affatto briciole e che ho superato da molto tempo la fase dell'idealizzazione.
Non sono una facocera, non è un pacchetto invitante.
Non ci sarebbe pericolo di banalizzazione, perché lui dovrebbe comunque frequentare la sua casa e prendersi cura quotidianamente dei figli...non ci sarebbe pericolo di noia. 
Credi che io non abbia preventivamente vagliato e accettato tutto? Ho messo tutto, ma proprio tutto, sul piatto della bilancia. Si vive una volta sola e io non sono disposta a rinunciare a questo amore, ma sono disposta a rischiare tutto pur di viverlo, se non lo si fosse ancora capito. 
La sofferenza dei figli e un loro rifiuto è l'idea che mi mette più paura e l'unico motivo per cui sarei pronta a farmi immediatamente da parte, ma questo lui lo sa.


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Minerva,
> credimi se ti ripeto che lui non mi sta dando affatto briciole e che ho superato da molto tempo la fase dell'idealizzazione.
> *Non sono una facocera*, non è un pacchetto invitante.
> Non ci sarebbe pericolo di banalizzazione, perché lui dovrebbe comunque frequentare la sua casa e prendersi cura quotidianamente dei figli...non ci sarebbe pericolo di noia.
> ...


non l'ho mai pensato


----------



## elena_ (13 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non l'ho mai pensato


----------



## lothar57 (13 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Minerva,
> credimi se ti ripeto che lui non mi sta dando affatto briciole e che ho superato da molto tempo la fase dell'idealizzazione.
> Non sono una facocera, non è un pacchetto invitante.
> Non ci sarebbe pericolo di banalizzazione, perché lui dovrebbe comunque frequentare la sua casa e prendersi cura quotidianamente dei figli...non ci sarebbe pericolo di noia.
> ...


Scusami..non ho tempo di leggere tutti i tuoi scritti..ma se capisco bene stai per passare da amante a moglie??e'cosi'?????


----------



## Ultimo (13 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> cazzate
> (perdonatemi ma in questi giorni sono in vena di parolacce)
> quel noi non è mai esistito
> il concetto di coppia simbiotica è un concetto distorto
> ...


Scrivimi quali sono i motivi per il quale si tradisce.
Il concetto di coppia simbiotica, rimane reale fino alla morte se non avviene un tradimento. Quindi il Noi esiste per chi ha avuto la capacità di farlo esistere fino alla fine.
E per la mia esperienza il Noi esiste ancora per mia moglie, ma non più per me.


----------



## elena_ (13 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusami..non ho tempo di leggere tutti i tuoi scritti..ma se capisco bene stai per passare da amante a moglie??e'cosi'?????


e allora?
c'è chi ha questo coraggio, sai?
mica tutti sono come te, per fortuna


----------



## elena_ (13 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Scrivimi quali sono i motivi per il quale si tradisce.
> Il concetto di coppia simbiotica, rimane reale fino alla morte se non avviene un tradimento. Quindi il Noi esiste per chi ha avuto la capacità di farlo esistere fino alla fine.
> E per la mia esperienza il Noi esiste ancora per mia moglie, ma non più per me.


dovrei scrivere un papiro e potrei parlare solo per me 
fai molto prima a leggerti il 3D "perché si tradisce" nella sezione riservata del forum

il concetto di coppia simbiotica secondo me è assai malsano
io intendo per coppia simbiotica quella in cui lei non fa niente senza di lui e viceversa: sempre appiccicati in una fusione totale che annulla le aspirazioni e le volontà di realizzarsi del singolo
in una coppia simbiotica lui e lei vivono in funzione della coppia e tutto quello che fanno lo fanno in funzione della coppia
sono due identità che si annullano per diventare una cosa sola
io in tutto questo ci vedo un non so che di morboso, ci vedo una relazione basata sulla dipendenza affettiva piuttosto che sull'amore e sulla reciprocità

invece la coppia sana è formata da un NOI 
e quel NOI è formato da due individualità integre e separate che non potranno mai fondersi o esistere in simbiosi, ma solo incontrarsi e semmai completarsi e arricchirsi o, perché no, persino divergere, in uno scambio reciproco di conoscenza e amore, e potranno avere un progetto comune e comunità di intenti, ma mai annullarsi l'uno per l'altra

non so se sono riuscita a spiegare efficacemente il mio punto di vista, ma come vedi si tratta solo di punti di vista


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ne sei sicuro?
> Stavo con un separato, e io mi beccavo tutti i suoi problemi di qualsiasi origine e natura, che ci teneva bene a non portare a casa dei suoi perchè doveva mantenere la sua immagine con figli, genitori e parentado.
> Quando poi le cose sono iniziate a girare nel verso giusto, per lui, ha mollato me.
> Un mondo rosa? nel mio caso più sul grigio....


Conosco bene la situazione, e purtroppo anche il finale. Lo so, mal comune non è mezzo gaudio, ma te lo volevo comunque dire.


----------



## Andy (13 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> invece *la coppia sana è formata da un NOI *
> e quel NOI è formato da due individualità integre e separate che non potranno mai fondersi o esistere in simbiosi, ma solo incontrarsi e semmai completarsi e arricchirsi o, perché no, persino divergere, in uno scambio reciproco di conoscenza e amore, e potranno avere un progetto comune e comunità di intenti, ma mai annullarsi l'uno per l'altra
> 
> non so se sono riuscita a spiegare efficacemente il mio punto di vista, ma come vedi si tratta solo di punti di vista


Quindi chi tradisce introduce il *IO*
Ovvero, la coppia non è più sana, no?


----------



## elena_ (13 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Quindi chi tradisce introduce il *IO*
> Ovvero, la coppia non è più sana, no?


non sempre, ma a volte un tradimento è la conseguenza di un rapporto di coppia non sano


----------



## lothar57 (13 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> e allora?
> c'è chi ha questo coraggio, sai?
> mica tutti sono come te, per fortuna


ahahaha che ridere..l'amante che diventa moglie...che squallore..meglio sotto un treno..il bello del tradimeto annullata dalla vita di tutti i giorni,,durerete 4 mesi.poi sara'la fine ..ne conosco che hanno fatto qusto folle sbaglio..

coraggio....no senza offesa e'da fessi...passare da un marito ad un'altro....non ci possp credere:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahaha che ridere..l'amante che diventa moglie...che squallore..*meglio sotto un treno*..il bello del tradimeto annullata dalla vita di tutti i giorni,,durerete 4 mesi.poi sara'la fine ..ne conosco che hanno fatto qusto folle sbaglio..
> 
> coraggio....no senza offesa e'da fessi...passare da un marito ad un'altro....non ci possp credere:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


rispetta le persone , a tutto c'è un limite


----------



## Sole (13 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> il concetto di coppia simbiotica secondo me è assai malsano
> io intendo per coppia simbiotica quella in cui lei non fa niente senza di lui e viceversa: sempre appiccicati in una fusione totale che annulla le aspirazioni e le volontà di realizzarsi del singolo
> in una coppia simbiotica lui e lei vivono in funzione della coppia e tutto quello che fanno lo fanno in funzione della coppia
> sono due identità che si annullano per diventare una cosa sola
> ...


Sono pienamente d'accordo con te Elena.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> rispetta le persone , a tutto c'è un limite


il rispetto non centra un fico secco Minerva...passare da amante a moglie e'squallidissimo.
Perche'l'amante-moglie perde tutto il suo fascino lo vuoi capire??sono coppie senza futuro,senza basi,scoppiano in fretta...e avremo due single piangenti qua',tra qualche mese


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> il rispetto non centra un fico secco Minerva...passare da amante a moglie e'squallidissimo.
> Perche'l'amante-moglie perde tutto il suo fascino lo vuoi capire??sono coppie senza futuro,senza basi,scoppiano in fretta...e avremo due single piangenti qua',tra qualche mese


il fascino è per chi gioca , elena vuole ben altro.


----------



## elena_ (13 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> il rispetto non centra un fico secco Minerva...passare da amante a moglie e'squallidissimo.
> Perche'l'amante-moglie perde tutto il suo fascino lo vuoi capire??sono coppie senza futuro,senza basi,scoppiano in fretta...e avremo due single piangenti qua',tra qualche mese


ma come Lothar?
parli tanto delle maestre e poi ti metti a fare il maestro proprio tu? 

io sono libera di correre quel rischio
altri non hanno questo coraggio
lo capisci o no?


----------



## lothar57 (13 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il fascino è per chi gioca , elena vuole ben altro.



siiiiii vuole l'ammmmmmmmmmmore.......poverina........


----------



## elena_ (13 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il fascino è per chi gioca , elena vuole ben altro.


Lothar non può capire, perché non riesce a uscire dalla propria prospettiva


----------



## lothar57 (13 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ma come Lothar?
> parli tanto delle maestre e poi ti metti a fare il maestro proprio tu?
> 
> io sono libera di correre quel rischio
> ...


senza offesa io gli avanzi degli altri non li voglio.....un conto e'amnate latro pigliarsela in casa...senza offesa Elena ok??


----------



## elena_ (13 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> siiiiii vuole l'ammmmmmmmmmmore.......poverina........


ecco Lothar,
quando fai così non vedo molta differenza fra te e l'ex utente Stermi

il che è tutto dire


----------



## elena_ (13 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> senza offesa io gli avanzi degli altri non li voglio.....un conto e'amnate latro pigliarsela in casa...senza offesa Elena ok??


avanzi?
trovo buffa la tua osservazione, sai?
non so perché ma mi fa ridere

nessuna offesa, figurati


----------



## Flavia (13 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Conosco bene la situazione, e purtroppo anche il finale. Lo so, mal comune non è mezzo gaudio, ma te lo volevo comunque dire.


non capito bene cosa intendi...
Al mondo esisteranno pure le facocere, ma anche le stupide, e io faccio parte di quest'ultima categoria:smile:


----------



## Flavia (13 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> siiiiii vuole l'ammmmmmmmmmmore.......poverina........


Non c'è nulla di male sai a volere l'amore


----------



## tesla (13 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di male sai a volere l'amore


bisogna saperlo provare, se hai la capacità d'amare di uno scomparto freezer whirpool, allora viene tutto più semplice e a tratti esilarante


----------



## Flavia (13 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> bisogna saperlo provare, se hai la capacità d'amare di uno scomparto freezer whirpool, allora viene tutto più semplice e a tratti esilarante[/QUOTE
> bella questa definizione


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2012)

COme osate maestre?:carneval:
COme osate a dire che Lothar è come Stermì?
Stermì ha solo la scopata del sabato e niente latob...Lothar invece...impera e docet!

Certo che non sa uscire dalla sua prospettiva no? 
COme potrebbe mica è un pischello in formazione...lui è un diavolo.

Ora Elena, per quanto sia sciocco e stupido il suo parere, per quanto lo trovi arrogante, prendilo per il parere di uno...che...vediamo di capirci...considera la moglie in un modo...e le altre appunto come dei giocattolini...delle amichette...perchè mica sono tigri della malesia come sua moglie no?

Elena....
Tu sai che quello che sogni tu...è un'impresa di pochi.

Tu hai tenuto in conto di come sarà poi la convivenza con quest'uomo?
Sai Seneca insegna che ovunque andiamo portiamo dietro noi stessi...

Io sono un uomo molto disordinato...
La convivenza con me implica affrontare questa cosa...
Non posso convivere quindi con una maniaca dell'ordine no? Anzi una maniaca dell'ordine mi smacca nei coglioni...perchè tutto deve essere sempre come vuole e decide lei...

Ora io passo l'inferno con una donna così...sono pieno di rabbia e rancore...e mi dico...di sicuro la convivenza con l'amante sarà un paradiso....

Poi vado a convivere e paffete...toh...ma guarda l'amante è ancora più esigente sull' ordine di quanto lo era stata mia moglie...

Solo questo intende dire il Lotharone...tieni conto che Lothar ha una certa età ed è oramai cresciuto nella gabbia di una tigre...come un domatore...


----------



## elena_ (14 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> COme osate maestre?:carneval:
> COme osate a dire che Lothar è come Stermì?
> Stermì ha solo la scopata del sabato e niente latob...Lothar invece...impera e docet!
> 
> ...


Io ho tenuto conto di tutto e conosco le mie possibilità e i miei limiti. 
Ho vissuto anch'io una convivenza e so quello che dico.
Non mi piace il concetto di marito-domatore e se mi accorgessi di trovarmi in una gabbia scapperei più lontano possibile.
Certe volte Lothar mi sconcerta, perché non ha apertura mentale, non capisce altri punti di vista che non siano il suo. 
Si è ritagliato addosso il ruolo di gentleman-seduttore, ma è una sorta di maschera pirandelliana, IMHO.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Io ho tenuto conto di tutto e conosco le mie possibilità e i miei limiti.
> Ho vissuto anch'io una convivenza e so quello che dico.
> Non mi piace il concetto di marito-domatore e se mi accorgessi di trovarmi in una gabbia scapperei più lontano possibile.
> Certe volte Lothar mi sconcerta, perché non ha apertura mentale, non capisce altri punti di vista che non siano il suo.
> Si è ritagliato addosso il ruolo di gentleman-seduttore, ma è una sorta di maschera pirandelliana, IMHO.


Ma Lothar is Lothar
Come Conte è Conte no?

Sempre meglio di quelli che ti dicono sempre e solo quello che vuoi sentirti dire...
Per poi denigrarti alle spalle no?

Poi se dici...ok...a volte è arrogante e presuntuoso con noi...ok ci sto...

Ma stai attenta...perchè io cerco sempre di ammansirlo...

Lui ha deciso che il mondo è così come lo vede lui...no?
Ma almeno sai come lo vede...

Vai con lui al maxim...ne trai le debite conclusioni...
Lui è un duro! E non un rammollito! 

E' un animale!


----------



## elena_ (14 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Lothar is Lothar
> Come Conte è Conte no?
> 
> Sempre meglio di quelli che ti dicono sempre e solo quello che vuoi sentirti dire...
> ...


intendi dire che vive secondo la legge della giungla?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> intendi dire che vive secondo la legge della giungla?


No il codice Lothariano!!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> bisogna saperlo provare, se hai la capacità d'amare di uno scomparto freezer whirpool, allora viene tutto più semplice e a tratti esilarante


Quoto e approvo:up:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Lothar is Lothar
> Come Conte è Conte no?
> 
> Sempre meglio di quelli che ti dicono sempre e solo quello che vuoi sentirti dire...
> ...


Ne ha dato esempio quando se l'è fatta sotto perchè ha incontrato l'amante per strada mentre era in compagnia della moglie.
E quando la moglie ha scoperto la passwork di facebook...


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Con simpatia Lothar eh


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ne ha dato esempio quando se l'è fatta sotto perchè ha incontrato l'amante per strada mentre era in compagnia della moglie.
> E quando la moglie ha scoperto la passwork di facebook...
> 
> 
> ...


Dove leggi che la moglie ha scoperto tutto ciò?


----------



## tesla (15 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dove leggi che la moglie ha scoperto tutto ciò?


dai su conte, qui è là si è capito che il tuo amico e protetto ha fatto qualche svarione. non è mandrake e sua moglie non sarà così scema come crede lui


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> dai su conte, qui è là si è capito che il tuo amico e protetto ha fatto qualche svarione. non è mandrake e sua moglie non sarà così scema come crede lui


No sua moglie non è affatto scema...
Diremo in qualche maniera...che è stufa agra di sentirsi presa per i fondelli...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dove leggi che la moglie ha scoperto tutto ciò?


Ha scritto che ha scoperto il nick e che è riuscita a leggere una mail. Pensavo che per mail intendeva un mp in facebook altrimenti come avrebbe potuto dal nick arrivare alla mail....A meno che....NOOOOOOOOO non me lo dire....Impossibilile che uno sgamato come lui abbia.......no dai è impossibile!!


----------



## free (15 Gennaio 2012)

in effetti questa storia della moglie è curiosa: da quello che si legge, viene fatta passare per la moglie bella e brava dal cuore d'oro che tutto perdona al marito farfallone, un po' come nei vecchi film del dopoguerra
ma forse tale figura "mitologica" esiste davvero!


----------



## Simy (16 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha scritto che ha scoperto il nick e che è riuscita a leggere una mail. Pensavo che per mail intendeva un mp in facebook altrimenti come avrebbe potuto dal nick arrivare alla mail....A meno che....NOOOOOOOOO non me lo dire....Impossibilile che uno sgamato come lui abbia.......no dai è impossibile!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

